# استكمال دوره الزلازل وبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013-للمهندس أسامه نواره



## أسامه نواره (8 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم الدرس الاول لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E8UYy8NfAc

ارجوا أن تنال اعجابكم 
تقبلوا تحياتى 

الدرس الأول من برنامج الايتابس 2013
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/382808-training-2013-engineer?p=3027269#post3027269

الدرس الثاني من برنامج الايتابس 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uov37T2gtgY&feature=youtu.be
على الميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qba2vwo06s5yf3h/Etabs2013-ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³_ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظ‰.avi

الدرس الثالث من برنامج الايتابس 2013
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/redirect...tube.com/watch?v=R_F01XXaeL8&feature=youtu.be
على الفورشيرد
http://www.4shared.com/video/fKW2d7R2/Etabs2013-_.html

الدرس الرابع من برنامج الايتابس 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2bU4ihCnlE&feature=youtu.be
على الميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/?6udtkkby1h24j8w

الدرس الخامس من برنامج الايتابس 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbsjikmNMgQ
على الميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/?c1kc4yquyfq7tpz

الدرس السادس من برنامج الايتابس 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2VO6faovus
على الميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ocsyipbjyunpndd/Etabs2013-الدرس+السادس+rigid+Diaph.rar

الدرس السابع من برنامج الايتابس 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWcR4l-pOik&feature=youtu.be
على الميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/download/27uur95s201mz7x/Etabs+2013+C.M+&+C.R++الدرس+السابع+-.rar
مرفق ملف الايتابس المستخدم في الشرح
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=94230&d=1382426112
الدرس الثامن من برنامج الايتابس 2013
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ay4uwxfOBw&feature=youtu.be
على الميديافير
http://www.mediafire.com/?ogj1ghh0mobstei


----------



## chei5saad (8 سبتمبر 2013)

الرجاء رفع الملفات المستخدمة في الشرح !


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 سبتمبر 2013)

chei5saad قال:


> الرجاء رفع الملفات المستخدمة في الشرح !


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق الدرس الاول لبرنامج الايتابس 2013على الرابط التالى 

http://www.multiupload.nl/1KU644P1XH

كما يمكنك الاطلاع على جميع الرسومات على الرابط التالى 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/360671-training-engineer

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## حمدي شققي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ريت حد ينزل نسخة الأيتاب التي يتم الشرح بها


----------



## أبو العطا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

جزاك الله خيراً يابشمهندس
وفقك الله
رجاءاً الكلام بالتفصيل عن نمذجة القوى الزلزالية وخصوصاً بطريقة ال
Response Spectra


----------



## أبو نادر (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل م أسامة 
لي عدة ملاحظات وتساؤلات

1- لاشك ان برنامج السيف احدث نقلة نوعية ببلاطة ال stiff -فضلا عن long term deflction- 
وصار بامكاننا ان ننمذج الكمرات باطوالها ومجازاتها الحقيقية بدل العمل على نقل مركز العمود الى تقاطع الكمرات ولهذا فوائد عديدة 

ولكن تبقى المشكلة التي لا يحلها safe هي عدم قدرته على فهم احمال الزلازل والرياح بما فيها من لا مركزية متناوبة ومن انتقال الحمل ليس بين سالب وموجب فقط بل بين زواويا 0 وزاوية 90 درجة 
مما يلغي كل الفوائد السابقة ويجعلها فوائد نظرية فقط وغير قادرين على استخدامها في الحالات العامة التي يتعرض فيه المنشأ للرياح والزلازل
ام ان لكم رأي اخر؟؟؟

2- بالتجربة النسخة الحالية من برنامج الايتابس 2013 فيها مشاكل 
فجرب اي مثال وحله ثم اعمل تصميم للقطاعات الخرسانية وبعدها اظهر اسماء القطاعات 
ستجد ان البرنامج بدل قطاعات الاعمدة والكمرات بشكل عشوائي 
و انك ستجد اعمدة وكمرات في اماكن اخرى غير اماكنها بشكل مؤسف

3- بعد العيب السابق في ايتابس 2013 قلت لابأس استفيد من ميزات سهولة النمذجة في هذه النسخة ثم اصدر للحل في نسخة اقدم
ولكن بكل اسف لم ينجح الامر ولم استطع تصدير مودل معمول على النسجة الجيدة الى النسخ القديمة

نرجو التعليق وابداء الرأي*


----------



## hossamkatab (11 سبتمبر 2013)

وهناك مشكلة فى قيم العزوم على البلاطات غير سليمة وتكون مقسمومه على 100


----------



## م. كامل كراوي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً على المجهود المبذول و لكن نحتاج إلى الكراك الخاص بالبرنامج رجاء التحميل


----------



## abodafer (11 سبتمبر 2013)

إلى من أعطي ...وأجزل بعطائه ...إلى من سقي ..وروّانا علما وثقافة، ، إلى من ضحي بوقته وجهده ..ونال ثمار تعبه ...لك دكتورنا الغالي ..كل الشكر والتقدير على جهودك القيّمة...فمنك تعلمنا أن للنجاح قيمة و معنى ...ومنك تعلمنا كيف يكون التفاني والإخلاص في العمل ...ومعك آمنا أن لا مستحيل في سبيل الإبداع والرقي بمسيرتنا التعليميه ................لك كل الشكر والتقدير على جهودك القيّمة


----------



## hema81 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

أبو نادر قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل م أسامة
> لي عدة ملاحظات وتساؤلات
> 
> 1- لاشك ان برنامج السيف احدث نقلة نوعية ببلاطة ال stiff -فضلا عن long term deflction-
> ...



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
- بالنسبه للنقطة الاولى اتفق معك تماما فقد كنا نتمنى ادراج البلاطه ال stiff فى الاصدار الجديد للايتاب 2013 والتى تؤدى الى افضل تمثيل للمنشأ ومحاكاته للواقع تماما وعدم نقل الاعمده من اماكنها وبالتالى الحصول على مركز جسأة للمنشأ قريب جدا من الواقع وايضا لها فائده كبيره اثناء تصديراحمال الاساسات الى برنامج السيف وتصميم اللبشه ونتمنى ان يتم ادراج البلاطه ال stiff فى التحديثات القادمة للبرنامج ان شاء الله .
- بالنسبه للنقطه الثانيه فلا توجد مشكله بها فما عليك سوى تعريف group للعناصر ذات القطاعات المتماثله كل على حده على سبيل المثال للكمرات Group B12*70 و Group B25x70 وبالمثل للاعمده Group C30x70 و Group C 30x100 وهكذا ...........
ومن قائمة Design/Concrete frame design/ select design group وتقوم باختيار ال group التى تم تعريفها فى الخطوة السابقه وبذلك لن تحدث معك المشكله التى ذكرتها فى التصميم .
وان شاء الله فى انتظار توضيح استاذنا الفاضل م.اسامه نوارة والشكر موصول له دائما على كل مايقدمه لنا جعله الله فى ميزان حسناته .
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## said_hu2000 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

وفقك الله يا م اسامة وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moss2000 (12 سبتمبر 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> - بالنسبه للنقطة الاولى اتفق معك تماما فقد كنا نتمنى ادراج البلاطه ال stiff فى الاصدار الجديد للايتاب 2013 والتى تؤدى الى افضل تمثيل للمنشأ ومحاكاته للواقع تماما وعدم نقل الاعمده من اماكنها وبالتالى الحصول على مركز جسأة للمنشأ قريب جدا من الواقع وايضا لها فائده كبيره اثناء تصديراحمال الاساسات الى برنامج السيف وتصميم اللبشه ونتمنى ان يتم ادراج البلاطه ال stiff فى التحديثات القادمة للبرنامج ان شاء الله .
> - بالنسبه للنقطه الثانيه فلا توجد مشكله بها فما عليك سوى تعريف group للعناصر ذات القطاعات المتماثله كل على حده على سبيل المثال للكمرات group b12*70 و group b25x70 وبالمثل للاعمده group c30x70 و group c 30x100 وهكذا ...........
> ومن قائمة design/concrete frame design/ select design group وتقوم باختيار ال group التى تم تعريفها فى الخطوة السابقه وبذلك لن تحدث معك المشكله التى ذكرتها فى التصميم .
> ...



السلام عليكم
بعد التجربة السريعة على منشأ ادارى واقعى فلا توجد مشكلة واجهتنى - الا بتحليل p-delta ولكن اعتقد ان المشكلة لدى 
عموما البرنامج رائع جدا واعتقد انة سيكون نقلة بالسنوات القادمة
اما بالنسبة لدمج برنامج السيف فلا اعتقد ذلك لانة فى هذة الحالة سيتم الغاء برنامج السيف من المجموعة وذلك ضد مبدأ الربحية للشركة
مع تحياتى
البارودى


----------



## mazen jameel (12 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزاك الله الخير


----------



## علي حمدان (13 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا للهمندس اسامة نوارة على الشرح 
ارجو من حضرتك ان تشرح تصميم السقف على برنامج السيف بنظام الهوردي وليس البلاطة الفلات 
سابقا وعدتني بذلك قبل الانقطاع عن الدورة الاولى انا انتظر ذلك وشكرا جزيلا لك
ارجو الرد


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم الدرس الثانى لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى على اليوتيوب

​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uov37T2gtgY&feature=youtu.be

ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم وبرجاء الدعاء بالشفاء لاسرتى ولكل مريض 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تمت الاضافة م. أسامة ...ونسال الله ان يشافي مريضكم وان يرفع عنا وعنكم كل بلاء وهم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس ياريت حضرتك ترفع الملف الاصلى زى الدرس الاول


----------



## pesso1234 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

شفى الله مريضكم وأثابكم على الصبر على المرض


----------



## usama_usama2003 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .. اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي اسرتك وكل مريض مسلم


----------



## parasismic (14 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا
لا بأس طهور إن شاء الله
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي أسرتك ومرضانا ومرضى المسلمين


----------



## egoze (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك و نسال الله ان يشفى مريضكم وتتعافى صحته انشاء الله يا رب العالمين


----------



## وليد مراد (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور باشمهندس اسامة علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## parasismic (15 سبتمبر 2013)

egoze قال:


> بارك الله فيك و نسال الله ان يشفى مريضكم وتتعافى صحته انشاء الله يا رب العالمين



الصحيح كتابة إن شاء الله 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.sami maqdisi (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس اسامه ...وكنا ننتظر بشغف


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يابشمهندسين ياريت حد يشوفلى حل فى تنزيل المحاضرات من اليوتيوب بجد كل لما انزله ينزل من غير صوت خالص ممكن حد يعرفلى طريقه انزل الفيديو منها ويكون بصوت لانى بجد بنزل الفيديو كتير جدا ومن غير صوت بردة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ali sheva (16 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> يابشمهندسين ياريت حد يشوفلى حل فى تنزيل المحاضرات من اليوتيوب بجد كل لما انزله ينزل من غير صوت خالص ممكن حد يعرفلى طريقه انزل الفيديو منها ويكون بصوت لانى بجد بنزل الفيديو كتير جدا ومن غير صوت بردة وجزاكم الله كل خير



نزله ببرنامج انترنت دونلوود منجر


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (16 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> يابشمهندسين ياريت حد يشوفلى حل فى تنزيل المحاضرات من اليوتيوب بجد كل لما انزله ينزل من غير صوت خالص ممكن حد يعرفلى طريقه انزل الفيديو منها ويكون بصوت لانى بجد بنزل الفيديو كتير جدا ومن غير صوت بردة وجزاكم الله كل خير


المشكلة مش فى الفيديو المشكلة فى برنامج التشغيل حمل البرنامج ده وفى اختيار التسطيب اختار lot of staff
http://filehippo.com/download_klite_mega_codec/


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 سبتمبر 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> يابشمهندسين ياريت حد يشوفلى حل فى تنزيل المحاضرات من اليوتيوب بجد كل لما انزله ينزل من غير صوت خالص ممكن حد يعرفلى طريقه انزل الفيديو منها ويكون بصوت لانى بجد بنزل الفيديو كتير جدا ومن غير صوت بردة وجزاكم الله كل خير




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق ملف الدرس الثانى 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qba2vwo06s5yf3h/Etabs2013-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%B3_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%89.avi
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## hossamkatab (17 سبتمبر 2013)

قيم العزوم على البلاطات تكون مقسمومه على 100 ولا ادرى ما السبب والوحدات مضبوطة هل ظهرت هذه المشكله مع احد 
وحلتها على نسخة الايتاب الاقدم تكون القيم سليمه ولاادرى ما السبب


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 سبتمبر 2013)

hossamkatab قال:


> قيم العزوم على البلاطات تكون مقسمومه على 100 ولا ادرى ما السبب والوحدات مضبوطة هل ظهرت هذه المشكله مع احد
> وحلتها على نسخة الايتاب الاقدم تكون القيم سليمه ولاادرى ما السبب


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
يجب مراجعه الوحدات لان البرنامج يعطى نتائج للعزوم صحيحه كما فى الصوره التاليه وكذلك فى الملف المرفق


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
اليكم الدرس الثالث لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى على اليوتيوب

​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_F01XXaeL8&feature=youtu.be

ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​
​اليكم الدرس الثالث لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى 

​http://www.4shared.com/video/fKW2d7R2/Etabs2013-_.html

ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى

​​


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (18 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس اسامه وزادك الله علما وخلقا رفيعا وعلما غزيرا 
انا نفس المشكلة بردة بتحصل معايا فى الصوت لما بنزل من اليوتيوب لكن الفيديو الثانى نزلته وتمام شغال الحمد لله لكن الاول والثالث نفس المشكلة نزلتهم بدون صوت


----------



## egoze (18 سبتمبر 2013)

بعد الشكر الغير منقطع للاستاذ الكبير اسامه نواره واحد من كبار عمالقه التصميم على مستوى الشرق الوسط و اوروبا 
نرجو منه في الحلقات القادمه التركيز على الزلازل وعمليه قرائتها في البرنامج و كيف نتحقق من الزلزل كذلك. و كيفه تصميم القطاعات على الايتاب نفسه و خصوصا shear wall و التحقق منها.
نفخر بك يا استاذنا القدير و بارك الله فيك و ادام عليك الصحه و العافيه انشاء الله


----------



## hossamkatab (19 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكله الخطا قيم العزوم على البلاطات تم حلها بعد انزال نسخة الايتاب v 13.1 وهى موجوده فى نسخة الايتاب v13 وشاكرين على الرد والاهتمام


----------



## mohammad1011 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد قمت بالرسم على برنامج Etabs 2013 وعندما ذهبت الى شاشة Set Display Opition لاظهار شكل الاعمدة والجسور اخترت خيار Extrude Frame فظهر لي شكل الاعمدة والجسور ، ولكن :

ظهرت جميع الاعمدة والجسور باستثناء الجسور على شكل T - Section حيث ظلت كما هي على شكل خط وظلت كما هي في البلان وحتى في 3D علما ااني عندما جربت رسم منحنى T - Section فان الشكل ظهر ولكن المشكلة تظهر في رسم الخط المستقيم .

- هل هناك احد مرت عليه مثل هذه المشكلة
- ان كان هناك اي طلب لتوضيح المششكلة فانا جاهز

الرجاء الاجابة

وشكرا
*​


----------



## kimy (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بانتظار الدروس


----------



## امل محمد فارس (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abodafer (22 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ...ونسأل المولي عز وجل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك ويزيدك من علمه


----------



## quty (23 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس /اسامه علي الشرح الممتاز وارجو مزيد من التوضيح للinsertion point
(Do not transform frame stiffness for offsets from centroid check box


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2013)

quty قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس /اسامه علي الشرح الممتاز وارجو مزيد من التوضيح للinsertion point
> 
> (Do not transform frame stiffness for offsets from centroid check box



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
يمكن مراجعة الفيديو التالى للشركه المنتجه على الرابط التالى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHkm8TRywn0
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​
​اليكم الدرس الرابع لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى على اليوتيوب


​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2bU4ihCnlE&feature=youtu.be

ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​اليكم الدرس الرابع لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى ​http://www.mediafire.com/?6udtkkby1h24j8w
ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى


​


----------



## محمد مورو (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير (ياريت حضرتك تشرح الكود السعودى فى الزلازل )


----------



## abu_nazar (24 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وحما الله مصر واهلها من كل شر


----------



## محمد مورو (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك ترفعلنا شيت الاكسل اللى حضرتك بتشرح عليه الزلازل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## egoze (24 سبتمبر 2013)

انشاء الله يا بشمهندس ما رح تنسانا في شرح ubc بنفس الطريقه و هذا ما نرتقيه من حضرتك لانه كل الزملاء ديما شروحاتهم على الكود المصري في الزلازل و تعم الفائده للجميع و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي حمدان (24 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ريت تشرحلنا تصميم السقف بنظام one way rib slab and two way rib slab على برنامج السيف والايتابس لاننا نصمم اغلب المشاريع على هذا النوع اكثر وشكرا


----------



## hema81 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م. اسامه على هذا المجهود العظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
مرفق ملف لرسم response spectrum curve للمبنى وذلك للاتجاه الافقى والاتجاه الرأسى قام بعمله احد الزملاء الافاضل على المنتدى والذى يمكن استخدام نتائجه وادخالها على برنامج الايتابس لعمل التحليل الديناميكى والملف موجود على الرابط التالى :
http://www.4shared.com/office/zUFnsilk/response_spectrum_curve.html
وارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه الحصول على قوة القص القاعدى لمبنى موجود بالمنطقة الساحليه على البحر الابيض المتوسط طبقا للكود المصرى عن طريق استخدام الكود الاوروبى الموجود ببرنامج الايتابس 
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى 
*


----------



## zine eddine (26 سبتمبر 2013)

علي حمدان قال:


> يا ريت تشرحلنا تصميم السقف بنظام one way rib slab and two way rib slab على برنامج السيف والايتابس لاننا نصمم اغلب المشاريع على هذا النوع اكثر وشكرا






ارجو من استذنا اسامة نوارة ان ياتينا بمثل هاته الامثلة..........لانها الاكثر تمثيلا


----------



## ahmedshafeq (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر لحضرتك علي الدوره الممتازه

عندي سؤال لحضرتك : في الحاضره العشرين كنت ذكرت ان ممكن عمل السولد سلاب وبدل الكمرات الساقطه يعمل كمرات hidden
ممكن توضحلنا اكتر طريقه تصميم السقف سولد بكمرات hidden 
يعني ابعاد الكمره وسمك السقف ولوزاد عن 16سم اعمل الشبكه علويه
والصوره المرفقه سقف لهذا النوع بس البلاطه 20سم وحاسس ان عرض الكمرات صغير واستعمل فرش وغطا علي انها سولد اسلاب فهل البلاطه كده safe


----------



## amz.falcon (27 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم الله وبركاته جزيتم خيرا علي هذا العلم النافع مهندس اسامه انا عملت موديل علي برنامج الايتاب وارجو من حضرتك التدقيق عليه نوع المنشا جراج متعدد الطوابق انا اخدت l.l= .3 t/m2 - f.c= .25 t/m2 فهل لااحمال الحيه كدا كافيه ولا قليله مع العلم اني بصمم بالكود الامريكي هل نتايج تحليل اللبشه مقبول اني اخدها من البرنامج ولا لا
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rofksi01iy6xl1x/3D.EDB


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم الدرس الخامس لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى على اليوتيوب​
​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbsjikmNMgQ

ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
​اليكم الدرس الخامس لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى
http://www.mediafire.com/?c1kc4yquyfq7tpz
ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى
​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (30 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا بشمهندس أسامة ممكن نسخة الكود اللى حضرتك شغال منها لان النسخ الموجودة جودة التصوير بتاعتها مش كويسة؟


----------



## abu_nazar (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك ممكن استاذ تصدير اللبشة الى السيف لان السيف لايقبل استيراد بعض الاحمال وكذلك تراكيب الاحما ولكم فائق الشكر والامتنان


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 أكتوبر 2013)

بالفعل هناك مشاكل في التصدير لبرنامج safe و لاحظت أيضا اختلاف نتائج التصميم بين هذا الاصدار و الاصدار السابق
تحياتي بشمهندس أسامة و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 أكتوبر 2013)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بالفعل هناك مشاكل في التصدير لبرنامج safe و لاحظت أيضا اختلاف نتائج التصميم بين هذا الاصدار و الاصدار السابق
> تحياتي بشمهندس أسامة و لك جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم ورحمة لله 
اهلا بك زمليلنا العزيز المهندس سيف 
ان شاء الله سوف نصدر أحمال الزلازل لبرنامج السيف لتصميم الاساسات بعد الانتهاء من عمل التحليل الانشائى للبرج وتصميم العناصر الرأسيه من اعمده وحوائط قص فلا تستعجل ولانريد القفز الى الامام بدون الانتهاء من تصميم البرج على برنامج الايتابس اولا 
سعداء بوجودك معنا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (3 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا.​لى ملاحظة بسيطة 
عندما يتم حساب ثابت اللى من الكود يتم القسمة على ثابت اللى المحسوب من الايتاب وتحديد قيمة المعامل المطلوب كتابته
عند وضع المعامل 01. تقريبا تنعدم مقاومة اللى.


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 أكتوبر 2013)

abu_nazar قال:


> بارك الله فيك ممكن استاذ تصدير اللبشة الى السيف لان السيف لايقبل استيراد بعض الاحمال وكذلك تراكيب الاحمال ولكم فائق الشكر والامتنان





سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> بالفعل هناك مشاكل في التصدير لبرنامج safe و لاحظت أيضا اختلاف نتائج التصميم بين هذا الاصدار و الاصدار السابق
> تحياتي بشمهندس أسامة و لك جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موقتا لحين الانتهاء من تصميم البرج والوصول الى التصدير من الايتابس الى السيف ونظرا لوصول رسائل على الخاص حول هذا الموضوع ونظرا لوجود مشاكل بالفعل فى الاصدار 2013 للتصدير منه الى برنامج السيف يمكن عمل الاتى :-
1- يتم التصدير من الايتابس الى السيف وبعد استيراد الملف الى برنامج السيف فسوف نجد وجود الاخطاء التاليه وعلى أن يتم اظهار ترقيم النقط فى برنامج السيف كما يلى 








2- يتم معاينة ترقيم نفس النقط فى برنامج الايتابس عند منسوب الاساسات Base




وعلى ان يتم اعادة نفس ترقيم النقط فى برنامج السيف كما هى فى برنامج الايتابس وذلك عن طريق قائمة Edit>interactive Database Editing لتصبح كما يلى 




3- يتم تصدير نفس الملف من برنامج الايتابس الى برنامج الاكسل وذلك لردود الافعال عند الاساسات كما يلى 




4-يتم فتح ملف الاكسل كما يلى




5- يتم نسخ قيم ردود الافعال من برنامج الاكسل الى برنامج السيف كما يلى 




ومن هنا سوف نجد أن جميع الاحمال قد تم تصديرها من برنامج الايتابس 2013 الى برنامج السيف 12 كما يلى 







مرفق ملف الايتابس وملف السيف 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## quty (5 أكتوبر 2013)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس اسامه واحب ان استفسر عن ان برنامج ايتاب 2013 ليس به تحديد center of rigidity مثل الاصدار السابق هل يوجد حل ام لازم ادخل البرج علي الاصدار القديم


----------



## zero call (6 أكتوبر 2013)

الحمد لله انهارده خلصت العشرين محاضره و لسه مخلص تسليح البلاطه و عندى سؤال 
الفتحات لازم احط فوتير حوليها حتا لو كانت مش محتاجه ..... و لو بنحط .... بتكون علوى و لا سفلى 
حاجه كمان يابشمهندس حضرتك فى اخر المحاضره العشرين قولت احنا نقصلنا تلت حجات فى موضوع تفاصيل الحديد 
( الوجهات و عند الحمام و الاركان ) هل حضرتك شرحت ده فى محاضرات الايتاب بعد كدا.... و لا حضرتك هتشرح ده فى محاضره 21 ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
شكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم الدرس السادس لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى على اليوتيوب
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2VO6faovus
ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى

​​


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهاليكم الدرس السادس لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى

​http://www.mediafire.com/download/ocsyipbjyunpndd/Etabs2013-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%B3_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%B3_rigid_Diaph.rar
ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## خالد الأزهري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

تمت اضافة الدرس السادس وحذف مشاركات الشكر


----------



## ahmed faisl (8 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله عنا أستاذنا اسامة نواره خير الجزاء لي استفساران أولا عندما نعد ال model dxfنحرك الأعمده أليس هذا خطأ لتغيير مركز center of rigidityوهذا يعطي نتائج غير دقيقة 
الاستفسار الثاني عندي shear wall3m أولاها كمره واخرها كمره كيف أوفق أو احرك الحائط أي أتجاه لتتطابق مركز الحائط نع مركز الكمرة


----------



## hema81 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشكر كل الشكر لاستاذنا العزيز م اسامه على هذه المعلومات القيمه جزاك الله كل خير 
بالنسبه لكيفية الحصول على مركز الثقل والجسأة للمبنى وذلك فى الاصدار الاخير لبرنامج الايتابس 2013 يمكن الحصول عليه كالتالى :
- قبل حل الموديل ومن قائمة Analyze / set load cases to run يتم تفعيل الخيار calculate diaphragm center of rigidity كما بالصورة التاليه 
*






ثم بعد استكمال الحل ومن قائمة tables كما بالصورة يتم عرض مركز الثقل ومركز الجسأة







لتظهر النتائج كما بالجدول التالى 







مستمرين فى المتابعه ان شاء الله 
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى * 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم الاصدار الجديد من الايتابس 2013 الاصدار V13.1.2 
*
ETABS 2013 v13.1.2 - 32 Bit *
http://installs.csiberkeley.com/software/ETABS/2013/ETABS2013v1312Setup.exe
*
ETABS 2013 v13.1.2 - 64 Bit * 
http://installs.csiberkeley.com/software/ETABS/2013/ETABS2013v1312Setup64.exe

*License Only*
http://uploadboy.com/mz810xtv6f9m.html

تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أبو العطا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً ورفع الله قدرك فى الدنيا والآخرة
لعل هذة النسخة خالية من الأخطاء التى فى سابقتها


----------



## engman92 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

كود الاحمال 2012 ص 156 اما بنيجي نحسب قيمة T1 من المعادلة Ct*H^0.75 الكود حدد ان اقصي ارتفاع للمعادلة 60 متر ...............طيبلو عندي منشا اكبر من 60 احسب ال T1 ازاااااااااااااااااااااااي
جزاكم الله خيرا مقدما ..........وعيد اضحي مبارك


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أكتوبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليكم الاصدار الجديد من الايتابس 2013 الاصدار V13.1.2
> *
> ETABS 2013 v13.1.2 - 32 Bit *
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
للاسف الكراك لايعمل وجارى البحث عن الكراك لهذا الاصدر
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أكتوبر 2013)

engman92 قال:


> كود الاحمال 2012 ص 156 اما بنيجي نحسب قيمة T1 من المعادلة Ct*H^0.75 الكود حدد ان اقصي ارتفاع للمعادلة 60 متر ...............طيبلو عندي منشا اكبر من 60 احسب ال T1 ازاااااااااااااااااااااااي
> جزاكم الله خيرا مقدما ..........وعيد اضحي مبارك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا كل عام وأنت بخير 
ثانيا اذا زاد ارتفاع المبنى عن 60 م على حسب الكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 فأننا سوف نقوم بعمل تحليل ديناميكى وليس تحليل استاتيكى للمبنى وهذا ماسوف نقوم به لاحقا ان شاء الله ولكن بعد محاوله الانتهاء من تعريف أهم قائمه فى برنامج الايتابس وهى قائمة define لان بها كل علم الزلازل تقريبا وبعد الانتهاء من هذه القائمه سوف يكون من السهل جدا عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى والديناميكى للمنشأ
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng_m.magdi (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا القدير والغالى علينا كلنا م / أسامه نواره والله أنا بحبك في الله وربنا يبارك لك على كل عمل وربنا ينفع بك يارب ​


----------



## مصطفى ملح (12 أكتوبر 2013)

great work and discussion


----------



## olma (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الرجاء من المهندس أسامة التكرم بتحميل الدروس على مواقع نستطيع منها تحميل الدروس على الكومبيوتر الشخصي لسهولة مشاهدة الدروس دون ضرورة الاتصال بالنت مع الشكر والتقدير على العمل الرائع


----------



## م ابوخليل (14 أكتوبر 2013)

olma قال:


> الرجاء من المهندس أسامة التكرم بتحميل الدروس على مواقع نستطيع منها تحميل الدروس على الكومبيوتر الشخصي لسهولة مشاهدة الدروس دون ضرورة الاتصال بالنت مع الشكر والتقدير على العمل الرائع


*

الدروس بالفعل مرفوعة على موقع Mediafire *​


أسامه نواره قال:


> الدرس الأول من برنامج الايتابس 2013
> 
> http://www.multiupload.nl/1KU644P1XH
> 
> ...


----------



## beshoy111 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا استاذنا المهندس اسامة نوارة ونتمنى اكمال الدورة . والاستفاضة اكثر فى موضوع الزلازل وكيفية ادخال احمال الزلازل بالكود الامريكى وبالطريقة الديناميكية .
لانها غير مذكورة بالمرة فى اى شرح على النت . 
شكرا جزيلا لسيادتك وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## ابو حسنين (15 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس اسامه وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (16 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحتو رابط الفديوهات اللي المهندس اسامة جزاه الله كل خير شرح فيها جزء حل البلاطة علي السيف


----------



## م.إسلام (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن حضرتك تشرحلنا كيفية ادخال تاثير الحراره على المنشا بمثال وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## medhat2020 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن الكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشات الخرسانية 2006
الي بيشرح منه م/اسامه


----------



## brngls (17 أكتوبر 2013)

medhat2020 قال:


> ممكن الكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ المنشات الخرسانية 2006
> الي بيشرح منه م/اسامه



http://www.4shared.com/rar/PpGuf3R1/Eccs_2006.html​


----------



## medhat2020 (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*thnxxxx*

thxxxxx


----------



## ahmedeid45 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياأستاذنا الفاضل /نواره وانت نوارة المنتدى بارك الله فيك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية وننتظر المزيد إن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## ahmed faisl (19 أكتوبر 2013)

للمرة الثانية ضرورا جزاك الله عنا أستاذنا اسامة نواره خير الجزاء لي استفساران أولا عندما نعد ال model dxfنحرك الأعمده أليس هذا خطأ لتغيير مركز center of rigidityوهذا يعطي نتائج غير دقيقة 
الاستفسار الثاني عندي shear wall3m أولاها كمره واخرها كمره كيف أوفق أو احرك الحائط أي أتجاه لتتطابق مركز الحائط نع مركز الكمرة


----------



## عمروالبروه (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا*

شكرا كثيرا


----------



## ahmedeid45 (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم وجزاكم الله خيرا ياأستاذنا الكبيـــــــر


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (20 أكتوبر 2013)

كراك ايتابس v13.1.2 ???


----------



## tahab (21 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيك على الدورة الرائعة 
اذا سمحت ممكن تجعل جزء من جران البدروم جدار استنادي وتدخل الحمل الجانبي علية


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم الدرس السابع لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى على اليوتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWcR4l-pOik&feature=youtu.be

مرفق ملف الايتابس الذى تم التسجيل عليه للمتابعه 
ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم الدرس السابع لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى

http://www.mediafire.com/?27uur95s201mz7x
​
ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (22 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير يابشمهندس ياريت نسخة الكود اللى حضرتك بتشرح منها


----------



## أبو العطا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يابشمهندس أسامة ورفع الله قدرك وزادك علماً


----------



## ah_aj16 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## beshoy111 (23 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يجازيك خير يا استاذنا وعندى استفسار بسيط .
لما يكونعندى برج كل البلاطات فيه solid slab وعايز اعمل وديل الزلازل على الايتاب والطبيعى ان كلعمود هيكون لية cg لوحده ازاى هدخل الكمرات فى المكان المظبوط وفى نفس الوقت محركش الاعمدة علشان اطلع قيم نتائج الزلازل دقيقة كيف احل هذه المعادل الصعبة.؟ وهل تحريك الاعمدة لكى اجعل الكمرات المستمرة تمر بال cg للاعمدة يوثر بنسبة فى كبيرة فى النتائج ام يتم تحريكها عادى ولا يوجد مشكلة ؟ ارجو الرد على هذة الجزئية شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 أكتوبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اليكم الدرس السابع لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى على اليوتيوب
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWcR4l-pOik&feature=youtu.be
> ...



تمت الاضافة وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم الدرس الثامن لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى على اليوتيوب

​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ay4uwxfOBw&feature=youtu.be
​
ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم الدرس الثامن لبرنامج الايتابس الاصدار 2013 تجدونه على الربط التالى
http://www.mediafire.com/?ogj1ghh0mobstei​ارجو أن تنال اعجابكم والا تنسونا بالدعاء
تقبلوا تحياتى



​


----------



## quty (24 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامه وجزاك الله خيرا علي ماتقدمه لنا من علم نافع


----------



## beshoy111 (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ارجو من البشمهندس اسامة حل كمرة spendral beam وشرح طريقة تسليحها . وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## quty (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامه وياريت توضح هل طريقة csi لحساب center of rigidity
ام لحساب center of massلانه بتطبيق الطريقه وجد انها تعطي x,y للcenter of massمع الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## hema81 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
نشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على هذة الدورة القيمه والرائعه وجزاك الله عنا كل خير على ما تقدمه لنا دائما 
واعتقد انه بالنسبه للمرحله الاولى من الدورة والخاصه بعمل التحليل الانشائى للبرج فقد قمت حضرتك بشرح طريقه ادخال احمال الزلازل على برنامج الايتاب وذلك طبقا للكود المصرى عن طريق استخدام الكود الاوروبى بشكل وافى ورائع .
وقد ذكرت حضرتك بانك سوف تقوم بشرح طريقه ادخال احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود الامريكى ubc97 وكذلك الكود السعودى وكان لى طلب من حضرتك بشرح طريقة ادخال احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود الامريكى ac1318 -11 وكما تعلم حضرتك بانه الكود الاكثر استخداما وانتشارا فى الكثيرمن البلدان العربيه وايضا لا يميل البعض حاليا لاستخدام الكود ubc 97 فى التحليل او التصميم .
فارجوا من حضرتك ادراج هذا الكود فى الدورة 
مستمرين فى المتابعه ونعرف اننا نثقل عليك كثيرا ونرجوا من حضرتك الا تتأخر علينا فنحن دائما فى انتظارك 
يعنى لو 7 محاضرات فى الاسبوع يبقى مفيش مشكله ههههههههه 
طبعا لا نريد ان نثقل عليك ولكن ندعوا الله ان يعينك على اتمام هذا العمل ان شاء الله جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ولحضرتك جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
*


----------



## ahmedmba (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

أجد مشكلةفى الوصول لمحتوى الموضوع


----------



## Eng.zeky (29 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامه 
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 نوفمبر 2013)

quty قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامه وياريت توضح هل طريقة csi لحساب center of rigidity
> ام لحساب center of massلانه بتطبيق الطريقه وجد انها تعطي x,y للcenter of massمع الشكر الجزيل لكم


الشكر المتواصل لك لانك لاحظت ذلك فى الدرس الثامن الاخير لاننا اذا طبقنا ما ذكرته شركة csi لكيفية الحصول على الcenter of rigidity فسوف نجد أننا قد حصلنا على center of mass وليس على center of rigidity كما ذكرت لنا الشركه
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 نوفمبر 2013)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> نشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على هذة الدورة القيمه والرائعه وجزاك الله عنا كل خير على ما تقدمه لنا دائما
> واعتقد انه بالنسبه للمرحله الاولى من الدورة والخاصه بعمل التحليل الانشائى للبرج فقد قمت حضرتك بشرح طريقه ادخال احمال الزلازل على برنامج الايتاب وذلك طبقا للكود المصرى عن طريق استخدام الكود الاوروبى بشكل وافى ورائع .
> وقد ذكرت حضرتك بانك سوف تقوم بشرح طريقه ادخال احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود الامريكى ubc97 وكذلك الكود السعودى وكان لى طلب من حضرتك بشرح طريقة ادخال احمال الزلازل طبقا للكود الامريكى ac1318 -11 وكما تعلم حضرتك بانه الكود الاكثر استخداما وانتشارا فى الكثيرمن البلدان العربيه وايضا لا يميل البعض حاليا لاستخدام الكود ubc 97 فى التحليل او التصميم .
> ...


اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وبالنسبه لكود الامريكى*ubc97* فسوف نجده مطبق فى غالبيه الدول العربيه فى موضوع الرياح والزلازل لذلك ارى أنه الافضل حاليا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ubc 97 افضل


----------



## ahmedeid45 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وننتظر إستكمال الدورة إن شاء الله فنرجو عدم التأخير علينا ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*مهندس اسامة السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة اتمنى لك كل التوفيق ولك جزيل الشكر على كل ما تقدمة لنا من معلومات وخبرات استفدنا منها جميعا اتمنى ان تستكمل لنا هذة الدورة ولك كل الشكر والتقدير*


----------



## ahmedeid45 (10 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ياأستاذنا العظيم وننتظرك لإستكمال الدورة إن شاء الله


----------



## hassananas (12 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا الاخ االكبير مهندس اسامة والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اتمنى لك كل التوفيق ولك جزيل الشكر على كل ما تقدمة لنا من معلومات وخبرات استفدنا منها 
وننتظرك لإستكمال الدورة إن شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكر الاخوه الزملاء على كل الكلمات الطيبه وان شاء الله سوف نكمل الدوره فارجو الدعاء 
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## parasismic (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح
ما رأيك أستاذنا في النص التالي (خصوصا ما تحته سطر) لأحد المهندسين أدلى به في أحد المواقع 
الرابط
http://www.linkedin.com/groups/NonLinear-Time-History-Analysis-53-2259298.S.191904341

_I have read few of the comments in this thread (I couldn't read all of them otherwise I should take leave from the office), but for what I read, I would like to clarify something about "rigid diaphragms": I suggest you to read first the software manual of every software you intend to use because the formulation behind the name used is different, for example in ETABS it is suggested to always use semi-rigid diaphrams and shell plates especially in framed structures because it takes into account the flexibility of the slab in&out of plane (the analysis will be slower but more accurate); for example if you consider a framed structure under lateral loads only, if you consider the out of plane flexibility of the slab, it will deflect anyway a little bit due to storey drift and torsional moment due to eccentricity. 
For what concern the software to use, I used SAP2000, ETABS, Midas Gen, and to be honest, I would go for Midas every day of the week and in the weekend as well. More user friendly, easy to control results, and there are plenty of technical papers/thesis and the like about everything you are looking for, especially for the pushover analysis. 
It is easier to import model from a dxf file, to input loads and so on. You will spend a while to accustom to the menus and commands etc, but once you tried it you can't do without it. Unfortunately for me it doesn't have australian standard included, so that's why I have to use ETABS, but I miss Midas, it made my life easier in Italy! 
For what concern plastic hinges in the pushover analysis, they are usually placed where the bending moments are higher, usually at beams/columns ends, but if you want to check by yourself, I would suggest to run a static analysis to locate where the higher moments are in every member, then you could perform a RSA to estimate the maximum displacement on the top of your building, and then you can place the plastic hinges where the higher bending moments are (for every member), and specify the maximum top diplacement you obtained from the RSA as target displacement for the control point in your pushover, then run the analysis and see how the plastic hinges develop within the structure, and you will be able to understand how safe is your structure and where are the weaknesses if there are
_​ 

سؤال آخر 

_هل يمكن تصديير ملف sap2000 الى etabs 
_
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 نوفمبر 2013)

parasismic قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح
> ما رأيك أستاذنا في النص التالي (خصوصا ما تحته سطر) لأحد المهندسين أدلى به في أحد المواقع
> الرابط
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق مثال منشور على النت لدراسه كنديه سوف يوضح موضوع ال rigid & Semi rigid
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## egoze (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
اود السوال عن تصميم الاعمده في الايتاب و اتمنى الاجابه
عندما يصمم الايتاب الاعمده في الواقع بيصمم مومنت وحمل الراسي في حال عدم و جود مومنت ياخذ minimum eccentricity 
السوال كيف ممكن اعرف قيمه k الي اخذها الايتاب لانه ديما بتكون مكتوبه k=1 يا اخوان قيمه k مهمه جدا في تصميم الاعمده لقيم التسليح 
ارجو الرد.
و ما المقصود بجمله over strength factor=1.25
و ما الفائده منها 
هذه موجوده عندما نعمل تصميم في الايتاب للعمود و بعدها نعمل right click على العمود يعني لوح التصميم


----------



## egoze (15 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
اود السوال عن تصميم الاعمده في الايتاب و اتمنى الاجابه
عندما يصمم الايتاب الاعمده في الواقع بيصمم مومنت وحمل الراسي في حال عدم و جود مومنت ياخذ minimum eccentricity 
السوال كيف ممكن اعرف قيمه k الي اخذها الايتاب لانه ديما بتكون مكتوبه k=1 يا اخوان قيمه k مهمه جدا في تصميم الاعمده لقيم التسليح 
ارجو الرد.
و ما المقصود بجمله over strength factor=1.25
و ما الفائده منها 
هذه موجوده عندما نعمل تصميم في الايتاب للعمود و بعدها نعمل double click على العمود يعني لوح التصميم


----------



## عمادمصر (18 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 نوفمبر 2013)

egoze قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اود السوال عن تصميم الاعمده في الايتاب و اتمنى الاجابه
> عندما يصمم الايتاب الاعمده في الواقع بيصمم مومنت وحمل الراسي في حال عدم و جود مومنت ياخذ minimum eccentricity
> السوال كيف ممكن اعرف قيمه k الي اخذها الايتاب لانه ديما بتكون مكتوبه k=1 يا اخوان قيمه k مهمه جدا في تصميم الاعمده لقيم التسليح
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
تم الاجابه عن هذه الاسئله على الراوبط التاليه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ct-training-analysis-20?p=2864964#post2864964

http://www.structural-experts.com/showthread.php?tid=491

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## akouti_angham (18 نوفمبر 2013)

استاذى الفاضل المهندس المحترم اسامة نوارة.
بعد اذن حضرتك انا ليا ااكتر من سؤال لو حضرتك تكرمت تفيدني وترد عليا لاني والله شغال فى الموضوع ده حاليا ومش عارف انا شغال صح ولا غلط.ياريت معلش انا هاخد وقت من حضرتك بس ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك وتظل دائما داعما لمنتدانا الحبيب (ملتقي المهندسين العرب )واللى تعلمت منة كتير ولسة بتعلم من الافاضل امثال حضرتك
1- بخصوص برنامج الايتابس لو حبيت اعمل تصميم على كود معين انا عارف انى بختار الكود وبعدين بعمل defult load combination بلاقي البرنامج تلقائي بياخد كل حلات ال combination فى التصميم مش عارف اشتغل على كده ولا احدد بس حالة لل ultimate مع العلم وجود احمال زلازل ورياح.
2-بالنسبة للنتائج بلاقي البرنامج بيظهر ليا المنشأ وفى members باللون الاحمر ولما بقف عليها بلاقية over strength ده مش عارف معناه اية وبالتحديد لو الكمرات او الاعمدة لان الكمرات 
بردو مش عارف لما بعمل ليها define بختار امتى to be checked او to be design وهل بدخل ليها تسليح ولا لآ والنتيجة اللى باللون الاحمر معناه اية واعمل اية عشان تبقي الكمرة بها عنصر الامان .
3- بخصوص حديد التسليح للكمرات في برنامج الايتابس لما بعمل design وبختار desgin information وبختار عرض لنتائج ال shear reinforcement لما بيطلع عندي AS مش عارف دي اجيب منها الSPACING للكانات ومقاس الكانات ازاى.
4- بخصوص ال TORSION لما بيظهر عندي من قائمة DESIGN ثم desgin information وبختار التورشن مش عارف ازاى اسلح الكمرة من النتائج دى ازاى .
وفي النهاية انا عارف انى اسألتى ممكن تكون بسيطة بس معلش انا والله يابشمهندس بتعرض يوميا للجزء دة ومش عارف انا صح ولا غلط اتمنى ان حضرتك تجاوب عليا يابشمهندس اسامة ولك وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 نوفمبر 2013)

akouti_angham; قال:


> استاذى الفاضل المهندس المحترم اسامة نوارة.
> بعد اذن حضرتك انا ليا ااكتر من سؤال لو حضرتك تكرمت تفيدني وترد عليا لاني والله شغال فى الموضوع ده حاليا ومش عارف انا شغال صح ولا غلط.ياريت معلش انا هاخد وقت من حضرتك بس ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك وتظل دائما داعما لمنتدانا الحبيب (ملتقي المهندسين العرب )واللى تعلمت منة كتير ولسة بتعلم من الافاضل امثال حضرتك
> 1- بخصوص برنامج الايتابس لو حبيت اعمل تصميم على كود معين انا عارف انى بختار الكود وبعدين بعمل defult load combination بلاقي البرنامج تلقائي بياخد كل حلات ال combination فى التصميم مش عارف اشتغل على كده ولا احدد بس حالة لل ultimate مع العلم وجود احمال زلازل ورياح.
> 2-بالنسبة للنتائج بلاقي البرنامج بيظهر ليا المنشأ وفى members باللون الاحمر ولما بقف عليها بلاقية over strength ده مش عارف معناه اية وبالتحديد لو الكمرات او الاعمدة لان الكمرات
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل الاسئله السابقه وأكثر سوف تجدها على الروابط التاليه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...ct-training-analysis-20?p=2843664#post2843664

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/337256-project?p=2747089#post2747089

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## egoze (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم و اثابكم الله الاجر انشاء الله
مشكو جدا على الراد الشافي و المعلومات القيمه حيث اني كنت معتقد سابقا ان الايتاب يقوم بحساب قيمه K ذاتيا
ارجو ان تتحملني في سوال اخر وهو 
لماذ الايتاب لم ياخذ في بعض الاعمده القيمه critical (القيمه الاكبر ) من المومنت( Factored mu ,minimum Mmin )و في بعض الاعمده ياخذ القيمه الاكبر في m design سواءا ل
m design m33 or m design m22 
الشق الثاني من السوال 
في حال وجود مومنت اضافي كيف ممكن ان اعرفه من الايتاب 
المرفق


----------



## egoze (20 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (20 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك استاذ لقد استفدنا كثيرا من هذة الدروس وفقك الله


----------



## ahmed faisl (21 نوفمبر 2013)

شكالشكر الجزيل للمهندس أسامة على المجهود الرائع ولكن عندي مشكلة في برج 15 دور وعندي coreوقيم العزوم عليه صغيره أنا خايف أنه لايوجد إتصال بين البلاطة والكور لإختلاف mesh ماذا أفعل لكي يحدث الإتصال وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله فتحي (22 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكر و طلب*

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامة
ارجو رفع الدرس الاول على موقع mediafire لأن الرابط الموجود حاليا لا يمكنني التحميل منه و هو

http://www.multiupload.nl/1KU644P1XH


----------



## usama_usama2003 (29 نوفمبر 2013)

استخدم موقع keepvid.com
وضع الرابط من اليوتيوب


----------



## kiloNewton (30 نوفمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> المقصود بقوى ال uplift ليس هو وجود المياه الجوفيه فقط أسفل الاساسات ولكن وجود عزوم على هذه القواعد من أحمال مثل الرياح والزلازل او ضغط جانبى من التربه فيجب دراسة اذا كان هناك احتمال لتولد قوى شد بين تربة التأسيس والقاعده المسلحه نفسها لان وكما نعرف ان تربة التأسيس لاتتحمل قوى شد ولذلك يتم عمل تحليل nonlinear(Allow uplift فى برنامج السيف 12 مع الاخذ فى لاعتبار اننا نتعامل مع اجهاد التربه على أساس أحمال تشغليه working ولذلك يجب أن تكون جميع حالات التحميل الرأسيه وحالات التحميل للرياح والزلازل ايضا working وأن يكون التحليل من النوع nonlinear(Allow uplift وفى حالة وجود مياه جوفيه عليك بهذا الفيديو للمهندس القدير حسين رضا
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1pPY2RBlfU&feature=share
> 
> ...


نعم هذا ما ابحث عنه 


الف شكر مهندس اسامة متابعك علي المنتدى و الفيسبوك جزاك الله الف خير

لقد احببت ان انقل الرد هنا لتعلق الموضوع وليتسع النقاش

لدي تساؤلات بعد مشاهدة الفيديو
في حالة Dead + Live قام تعريفها كحالة
nonlinear uplift
فكيف يحصل uplift من هذه الحالة ??

ايضا في فيديو تصميم الجدار قام بتحديد قوة الرفع =2000
وسلطها مرة كشد علي بداية الجدار ومرة كضغط على نهايته 
سؤالي في حالتي لدي قوة رفع في نهاية قاعدة جدار فهل اصمم القاعدة والجدار بتسليط اعلي قيمة كشد في مكانها وضغط بنفس القيمة علي البداية ام احط الضغط بالقيمة الي موجودة في هذه حالة التحميل الموجودة بالايتاب


----------



## kiloNewton (30 نوفمبر 2013)

مرفق موديل السيف


----------



## hassananas (30 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام للزملاء الكرام
الدوره اقفلت خلاص وما فيش تكمله ؟ 
وشكرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 نوفمبر 2013)

kiloNewton قال:


> نعم هذا ما ابحث عنه
> الف شكر مهندس اسامة متابعك علي المنتدى و الفيسبوك جزاك الله الف خير
> لقد احببت ان انقل الرد هنا لتعلق الموضوع وليتسع النقاش
> لدي تساؤلات بعد مشاهدة الفيديو
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بالنسبه للسؤال الاول : اذا سألنا انفسنا ماهى حالات التحميل التى أقوم بالتصميم عليها ؟؟؟ فالجواب حسب الكود ولكن وكما ذكرت سابقا يجب أن تكون جميع حالات التحميل nonlinear uplift وعلى ذلك يجب تعريف حالة التحميل لل Dead load + Live Load كnonlinear uplift لانها حالة تحميل من الحالات التى ذكرها الكود 
بالنسبه للسؤال الثانى : اذا رجعت للفيديو فسوف تجد انه قام بقسمة العزوم على طول الحائط (زراع العزم ) للحصول قيمة قوة الشد لاعلى وقوة الضغط لاسفل وهذه الخطوه يمكن الاستغناء عنها بوضع قيمة العزوم عند مركز حائط القص مثل العزوم التى يتم تصديرها من برنامج الايتابس 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## boushy (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الاستاذ الكريم اسامة نوارة دمت بخير وصحة جيدة نرجو ان يكون الاخ الكريم hassananas غير دقيق في كلامه اذ وقع علينا كلامه كالسهم الطائش حالص مودتي وتقديري


----------



## أسامه نواره (30 نوفمبر 2013)

boushy قال:


> الاستاذ الكريم اسامة نوارة دمت بخير وصحة جيدة نرجو ان يكون الاخ الكريم hassananas غير دقيق في كلامه اذ وقع علينا كلامه كالسهم الطائش حالص مودتي وتقديري


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا الاخ hassananas هو اخ عزيز واعرف شعوره جيدا واقدرها والتمس له العذر لاننى تأخرت فى استكمال الدوره وكما وعدت قبل ذلك ولكن انا عندى ظروف حاليا فسوف استكملها ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## quty (30 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا مهندس اسامه بارك الله لنا فيك وزادك من علمه اعدت لنا الامل باستكمال الدورة والشكر الجزيل دائما لك علي ما تبذله من مجهود لنشر العلم النافع


----------



## hassananas (30 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي الحبيب مهندس اسامه 
اشكر لك سرعة بديهتك وكرم خلقك وسعت صدرك
فقد اغدقت علينا من معرفتك ووقتك في ايام يعز فيها الوقت بسبب ضغوط الحياه وظروفها , فما قصدتك لا سمح الله من قريب ولا بعيد
فامثالك لهم التقدير والاحترام . انما كان سؤالي عن الدوره فمعظم الدورات في المنتدى باستثناء دورة السيف لمهندسنا الكبير ودورة د.هيثم عياد (اقصد البرامج تحديدا) اجدها تترك بدون اكمال . وهذا ما قصدته واجدد شكري لك شخصيا مره اخرى فانت وامثالك منارات نستضيئ بها 
وبالليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر .وشكرا


----------



## kiloNewton (30 نوفمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بالنسبه للسؤال الاول : اذا سألنا انفسنا ماهى حالات التحميل التى أقوم بالتصميم عليها ؟؟؟ فالجواب حسب الكود ولكن وكما ذكرت سابقا يجب أن تكون جميع حالات التحميل nonlinear uplift وعلى ذلك يجب تعريف حالة التحميل لل Dead load + Live Load كnonlinear uplift لانها حالة تحميل من الحالات التى ذكرها الكود
> بالنسبه للسؤال الثانى : اذا رجعت للفيديو فسوف تجد انه قام بقسمة العزوم على طول الحائط (زراع العزم ) للحصول قيمة قوة الشد لاعلى وقوة الضغط لاسفل وهذه الخطوه يمكن الاستغناء عنها بوضع قيمة العزوم عند مركز حائط القص مثل العزوم التى يتم تصديرها من برنامج الايتابس
> تقبل تحياتى



عزيزي المهندس اسامة الف شكر

تظهر لي الاحمال الحاجة ال قاعدة شير وول كبيرة جدا فهل ممكن ربط نهايات الشير وول بقراوند بيم مع القواعد الاخرى لتفادي تكبير القاعدة و كيف انمذجها وجزاك الله خير


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 ديسمبر 2013)

kiloNewton قال:


> مرفق موديل السيف


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد مراجعه سريعه للملف وجد الاتى 
اعتقد بأن ارتفاع المبنى يتراوح بين 10 الى 12 دور 
وكما أنه تم استخدام النظام الهيكلى building frame system فى مقاومة أحمال الزلازل اى الاعتماد على ال core (shear wall فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل وهذه من احد عيوب الاعتماد على هذا النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل حيث يكون تركيز أحمال الرياح والزلازل على هذه الcore وبالتالى كما ترى فى حالتنا هذه نحتاج الى تحويل الاساسات للمبنى كلها للبشه مسلحه ولكن للاجابه النهائيه عن هذا الموضوع يجب توضيح الاتى :-
1- هل يوجد بدروم فى المبنى 
2- اجهاد التربه قليل 0.80 كجم\ سم2 فهل يوجد تقرير للتربه 
3- الكود الذى تم استخدامه فى حساب أحمال الزلازل لان سوف حالات التحميل فى Load case سوف تعتمد على هذا الكود 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## kiloNewton (1 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بعد مراجعه سريعه للملف وجد الاتى
> اعتقد بأن ارتفاع المبنى يتراوح بين 10 الى 12 دور
> وكما أنه تم استخدام النظام الهيكلى building frame system فى مقاومة أحمال الزلازل اى الاعتماد على ال core (shear wall فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل وهذه من احد عيوب الاعتماد على هذا النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل حيث يكون تركيز أحمال الرياح والزلازل على هذه الcore وبالتالى كما ترى فى حالتنا هذه نحتاج الى تحويل الاساسات للمبنى كلها للبشه مسلحه ولكن للاجابه النهائيه عن هذا الموضوع يجب توضيح الاتى :-
> ...


جزاك لله الف خير


----------



## ayelamayem77 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

المهندس الفاضل / أسامه نواره

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 

لقد أستمعت للدوره الخاصه بالايتابس 2013 و لقد أستفدت كثيرا و كم أتمني أن يوفقك الله لأكمالها و لي أستفسار يسيط حول طبيعه الديافرام في الدرس السابع
لقد أعتمدت حضرتك علي المواصفات FEMA 273 لتحديد نوع الديافرام لماذا لم تعتمد مباشره علي الكود العالمي IBC ؟

حيث يوجد نقطه هامه هنا أرجو أن يتسع صدرك للمناقشه

يوجد خلاف بين IBC 2009 و asce-7-05 حول طبيعه الديافرام كما ذكر المرجع التالي :
2009 IBC Structural Provisions Handbookو النص كما يلي:​

It may be of interest to note here that 2009 IBC Section 1602 defines a rigid diaphragm as
follows: “A diaphragm is rigid for the purpose of distribution of story shear and torsional
moment when the lateral deformation of the diaphragm is less than or equal to two times the
average story drift.” In other words, a diaphragm that is not flexible is rigid. ASCE 7-05
Section 12.3.1 requires that unless a diaphragm can be idealized as either flexible or rigid in
accordance with Sections 12.3.1.1 (“prescriptively flexible”), 12.3.1.2 (“prescriptively
rigid”), or 12.3.1.3 (“flexible by calculation”), the structural analysis must explicitly
include consideration of the stiffness of the diaphragm (i.e., semirigid modeling
assumption). However, 2009 IBC Section 1602 definitely implies that unless a diaphragm is
flexible by calculation, lateral load distribution can be on the basis of analysis that assumes
rigid diaphragm behavior. This is a clear case where the 2009 IBC and ASCE 7-05 are in
conflict. 2009 IBC Section 102.4 unequivocally states: “Where differences occur between
provisions of this code and referenced codes and standards, the provisions of this code shall
apply.” 2009 IBC Section 102.4 can definitely be invoked in this particular case.​
مما سبق أذا لم يتحقق شرط أن الديافرام flexible يصبح rigid مباشره حسب الكود IBC-2009 حيث أن الكود الIBC هو

الحاكم عند و جود خلاف مع الASCE-7

بالرجوع للدرس السابع :

Average drift of vertical elements(ADVE) at F20=150.79mm

Diaphragm C.M displacement at F20 = 152mm

Maximum diaphragm deflection MDD=152-150.79=1.21mm

MDD/ADVE

less than 2

then diaphragm is rigid​يلاحظ مما سبق التالي:


MDD=DIAPHRAGM C.M DISPLACEMENT-AVERAGE DRIFT OF VERTICAL ELEMENT​أنظر الرابط التالي:
https://www.mediafire.com/download/0zgea0ck3xh97gf/classification%20of%20diaphragms.pdf

و أرجو من حضرتك الرجوع للمثال رقم 11 في المرجع التالي:

Guide to the Seismic Load Provisions of ASCE 7-05​
و قد قمت برفعه من قبل علي المنتدي و هذا المثال يوضح طريقه حساب MDD

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## شؤقيي (2 ديسمبر 2013)

يا ريت تشرحلنا تصميم السقف بنظام one way rib slab and two way rib slab على برنامج السيف والايتابس لاننا نصمم اغلب المشاريع على هذا النوع اكثر وشكرا​
​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> المهندس الفاضل / أسامه نواره
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> 
> ...





ayelamayem77 قال:


> و النص كما يلي:​
> 
> It may be of interest to note here that 2009 IBC Section 1602 defines a rigid diaphragm as
> follows: “A diaphragm is rigid for the purpose of distribution of story shear and torsional
> ...




الرابط للجزء المقتبس من المرجع السابق:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/2nd35jowj7e89lm/REF-1.pdf


----------



## أسامه نواره (4 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> بعد مراجعه سريعه للملف وجد الاتى
> اعتقد بأن ارتفاع المبنى يتراوح بين 10 الى 12 دور
> وكما أنه تم استخدام النظام الهيكلى building frame system فى مقاومة أحمال الزلازل اى الاعتماد على ال core (shear wall فى مقاومة الرياح والزلازل وهذه من احد عيوب الاعتماد على هذا النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل حيث يكون تركيز أحمال الرياح والزلازل على هذه الcore وبالتالى كما ترى فى حالتنا هذه نحتاج الى تحويل الاساسات للمبنى كلها للبشه مسلحه ولكن للاجابه النهائيه عن هذا الموضوع يجب توضيح الاتى :-
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا :اذا كان كم ذكرت التربه صخريه فسوف يكون اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن net bearing capacity لن يكون اقل من 3.00 الى 5.00 كجم/سم2 اى أننا أمام لقيمة K= sub grade modulus للتربه = 360 الى 600 كجم/سم3 والمفروض أن هذه القيم تكون مذكوره فى تقرير التربه وليس كما هو موجود بملف السيف بقيمة اجهاد تربه =0.80 كجم /سم2 فهذه تربه ضعيفه جدا 
ثانيا اذا كان فيه بدروم المفروض اضافة وزن عمود التربه(ناتج الحفر) الى اجهاد التربه لاننا هنا بنعمل على اجهاد التربه الكلى 
ثالثا تعمل على كود ASCE -7 للزلازل فيجب اخذ عدد 24 حالة تحميل للزلازل فقط فى قائمة ال Load casese
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## HISHAM" (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> الرابط للجزء المقتبس من المرجع السابق:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/2nd35jowj7e89lm/ref-1.pdf




السلام عليكم ... أخي أرجو أن ترفع الكتاب كاملا , كما أرجو إن كان لديك كتب تحوي أمثلة عن التصميم الخرساني حسب ال ibc 2009 أرجو أيضا أن ترفعها مع كامل شكري وامتناني .


----------



## محمد السعيد على (10 ديسمبر 2013)

اعطاكم الله كل الخير وبارك فيكم وحفظكم ورعاكم وزادكم من فضله ورحمكم فى الدنيا والاخره لقد تركتم كنز وصدقه جاريه نافعه . لقد رايت داخلكم فى شرحكم وكان العطاء بحب لوجه الله . ماجملك يابشمهندس ياكريم يا اسامه نواره


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*اسئلة هامة فى التحليل الديناميكى للزلازل*

م/ اسامة نوارة والاخوة الزملاء السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
لدى مشروع عبارة عن مبنى ادارى (مجمع خدمات) مكون من 20دورمتكرر وارضى وعدد 2 بدروم ارتفاع المبنى 125 متر وارتفاع الدور المتكرر 4.5 مترمساحة المبنى 1800م 2 (60 م* 30 م ) النظام المستخدم فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية هو الكور وحوائط القص النظام الانشائى للسقف هو Flat slabe .الكود المستخدم فى التصميم ACI & ASCE-07 تصنيف المبنى SDC A  ولكن سيتم التصميم SDC B طبقا لرغبة المالك – هناك بعض المشاكل اود ان استأنس برايكم . ولقد انتابى القلق عندما رايت هذة الصورة فاردت ان اشارككم الراى حتى يستفيد الجميع


 
 فى اخر دورين تم تقليل مساحة المبنى من جميع الجهات بمعنى تم عمل اوفست للداخل وبالتالى سنحتاج الى زرع اعمدة . معظم الاعمدة على المحيط الخارجى ستكون مزروعة فى اخر دورين كما موضح بالصورة بالاضافة الى ان هناك عدد 4 حوائط قص ستقف عند اعلى بلاطة الدور 18 ولن تستمر باخر دورين وسيستمر الكور والحوائط الاخرى حول السلم الىى نهاية اخر دور.(فهل هناك مشكلة فى هذا النظام) ولقد وجدت بالكود السعودى وهو منقول من ASCE شروط المبانى المصنفة SDC B الاستمرار فى العناصر المقاومة للاحمال من اعلى لاسفل وان تكون الجساءة للدور السفلى اكبر من الاعلى كما ان هناك نص فى ACIالمبانى المصنفة SDCA لا يطبق عليها اشتراطات الزلازل 



 منة انا اعتقد انة لاتوجد مشكلة لانة لم يتحقق SOFT STORY . فما رايك فى ذلك 




المشكلة الاخرى : يوجد بالدور المتكرر بروز كابولى 3 متر 
ويوجد خزان مياة تم وضعة باعلى المبنى . مساحتة 3*3*3 متر ويوجد خزان اخر ولكن بحجم اكبر فى دور البدروم . لدى معلومة ان خزانات المياة فى اعلى السطع تقاوم الزلازل لان حركة المياة عكس حركة الزلزال . فما رايكم هل هذا المكان مناسب ام تغييرة افضل. 
يوجد فراغ فى بلاطة سقف الدور الارضى لوجود دور ميزانين اى ان هناك اعمدة سيكون ارتفاعها 9متر كما موضح


على الرغم من اننى تناقشت مع المعمارى لتقليل هذة البروزات وان يكون المعمارى باخر دورين متناسب مع الدور اسفلة لعدم زرع اعمدة او تقليل الاعمدة المزروعة ولكن المعمارى رفص رفضا باتا 
 تم عمل موديل على الايتابس للمبنى وتم عمل تحليل استاتيكى ثم ديناميكى سارفق لكم الموديل لاحقا عند الانتهاءواود ان اعرف عندما اشيك على ال DRIFT هل ااخذ القيمةمن المودشيب ام من حالات التحميل Service  وفى موديل الايتابس كيف جعل shear wallsتتحمل ثلثى القص القاعدى 


السؤال هل اذا تم عمل تحليل ديناميكى وتم تصميم الكمرة الحاملة للاعمدة المزروعة لاخر دورين .وكذلك اذا تم تصميم الكابولى طول 3 متر والاعمدة ذات الارتفاع 9متر طبقا للقوى المؤثرة عليها استنادا الى النص المرفق بالكود المصرىurl=http://upimage.us]




[/url]. هل اذا اخذنا مغزى النصوص من الكود المصرى والامريكى والسعودى (مع انهم منقولين من الامريكى ) هل هناك مشاكل
اتمنى ممن لدية علم وخبرة ان يفيدنا واتمنى من المهندس اسامة ان يدلى براية ولة ولكل الاخوة الشكر مقدما .


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (11 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك , أعتقد المشكلة فى هذا الشكل هو ضعف beam column joint وعدم تصميمها على مقاومة أحمال الزلازل طبقاً AIC, وربما جساءة الأدوار العلوية أكبر من السفلية , وكذلك عدم تطبيق نظرية strong column weak beam فدث الانهيار باذن الله بسبب حدوث الانهيار فى وصلة العمود , وكل هذا باذن الله سبحانه وتقديره , قال تعالى حكاية عن ذى القرنين : ( فاذا جاء وعد ربى جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربى حقاً),,,


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> م/ اسامة نوارة والاخوة الزملاء السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> لدى مشروع عبارة عن مبنى ادارى (مجمع خدمات) مكون من 20دورمتكرر وارضى وعدد 2 بدروم ارتفاع المبنى 125 متر وارتفاع الدور المتكرر 4.5 مترمساحة المبنى 1800م 2 (60 م* 30 م ) النظام المستخدم فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية هو الكور وحوائط القص النظام الانشائى للسقف هو Flat slabe .الكود المستخدم فى التصميم ACI & ASCE-07 تصنيف المبنى SDC A  ولكن سيتم التصميم SDC B طبقا لرغبة المالك – هناك بعض المشاكل اود ان استأنس برايكم . ولقد انتابى القلق عندما رايت هذة الصورة فاردت ان اشارككم الراى حتى يستفيد الجميع
> 
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنت فتحت كل مواضيع الزلازل فى هذا المشروع 
فأولا تعليقلا على الصوره المرفقه فهى بالطبع نتيجة حدوث ال soft story أو مايسمى بالطابق الطرى والتى حدثت فى الدور الارضى نتيجة أن ال stiffness للدور الارضى أقل من 70% من الدور الاول أو أقل من 80% من متوسط ال stiffness للثلاث ادوار (الاول والثانى والثالث) نتيجة أن الدور الارضى وكما تظهر فى الصوره توجد محلات بالدور الارضى (اى لاتوجد جدران من المبانى الطوب) وبالتالى الstiffness للدور الارضى اقل من الادوار العليا وبالتالى حدثت ظاهره الطابق الطرى soft story
وللموضوع بقيه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (11 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> م/ اسامة نوارة والاخوة الزملاء السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> لدى مشروع عبارة عن مبنى ادارى (مجمع خدمات) مكون من 20دورمتكرر وارضى وعدد 2 بدروم ارتفاع المبنى 125 متر وارتفاع الدور المتكرر 4.5 مترمساحة المبنى 1800م 2 (60 م* 30 م ) النظام المستخدم فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية هو الكور وحوائط القص النظام الانشائى للسقف هو Flat slabe .الكود المستخدم فى التصميم ACI & ASCE-07 تصنيف المبنى SDC A  ولكن سيتم التصميم SDC B طبقا لرغبة المالك – هناك بعض المشاكل اود ان استأنس برايكم .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
أنت اقترحت النظام الانشائى المقاوم للاحمال الجانبيه وهو ال shear wall فقط اى نحن أمام مبنى هيكلى Building frame system لمقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه من رياح وزلازل وهو النظام الانشائى الذى يعتمد على حوائط القص فقط فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه(رغم اعتراضى على ذلك) اذن هنا غير مطلوب أن تتحمل الاعمده أو اى كمرات ساقطه او البلاطه ال flat slab اى من الاحمال الجانبيه اى كل قوى القص القاعدى base shear سوف يتم تحميلها بنسبة 100% على حوائط القص منفرده 
اذن لابد من اخراج تأثير البلاطه وكذلك تأثير الاعمده فى حساب مركز الجساءه C.R للمبنى وهنا يمكن ان يقال ان المبنى متماثل وبالقطع يجب أن تكون حوائط القص متماثله فهنا سوف ينطبق مركز الكتله مع مركز الجساءه 
وكذلك لابد من اخرج تأثير البلاطه والاعمده من تحمل اى احمال جانبيه من رياح وزلازل 
السؤال كيف تصرفت واخرجت البلاطه والاعمده والكمرات من أن تتحمل اى احمال جانبيه فى ملف الايتابس ؟؟؟
يرجى الجواب على هذا التسائل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

HISHAM" قال:


> السلام عليكم ... أخي أرجو أن ترفع الكتاب كاملا , كما أرجو إن كان لديك كتب تحوي أمثلة عن التصميم الخرساني حسب ال ibc 2009 أرجو أيضا أن ترفعها مع كامل شكري وامتناني .


عليكم السلام و رحمه الله

أعتذر أخي الكريم لا أستطيع رفع الكتاب فهو ملك للشركه التي أعمل بها


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (12 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة اللهأنت اقترحت النظام الانشائى المقاوم للاحمال الجانبيه وهو ال shear wall فقط اى نحن أمام مبنى هيكلى Building frame system لمقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه من رياح وزلازل وهو النظام الانشائى الذى يعتمد على حوائط القص فقط فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه(رغم اعتراضى على ذلك) اذن هنا غير مطلوب أن تتحمل الاعمده أو اى كمرات ساقطه او البلاطه ال flat slab اى من الاحمال الجانبيه اى كل قوى القص القاعدى base shear سوف يتم تحميلها بنسبة 100% على حوائط القص منفرده اذن لابد من اخراج تأثير البلاطه وكذلك تأثير الاعمده فى حساب مركز الجساءه C.R للمبنى وهنا يمكن ان يقال ان المبنى متماثل وبالقطع يجب أن تكون حوائط القص متماثله فهنا سوف ينطبق مركز الكتله مع مركز الجساءه وكذلك لابد من اخرج تأثير البلاطه والاعمده من تحمل اى احمال جانبيه من رياح وزلازل السؤال كيف تصرفت واخرجت البلاطه والاعمده والكمرات من أن تتحمل اى احمال جانبيه فى ملف الايتابس ؟؟؟يرجى الجواب على هذا التسائل تقبل تحياتى


م اسامة لك كل الشكر والتقدير على اهتمامك بالمشاركات والرد عليها انا اقترحت النظام الانشائى للزلازل حوائط القص والكور لان المسقط الافقى للبرج بة العديد من حوائط القص والكوركما ان بعض الاعمدة ارتفاعها فى الدور الارضى سيكون 9متر لوجود دور ميزانين وارتفاع الدور المتكرر 4.5متر وهو ارتفاع كبير . ولكن حضرتك ذكرت ان حوائط القص تكون متماثلة فى المسقط الافقى وهذا غير متحقق فى حالتى . فما الحل واذا كان نظام حوائط القص والكور غير مناسب فما النظام الانسب من وجة نظر حضرتك (حتى اتمكن من اختيار النظام المناسب ) ولقد ارفقت صورة لمسقط الدور المتكرر ولارضى اما عن كيف اننى جعلت الاعمدة لا تتحمل اى من القوى الافقية وذلك عن طريق عمل Assign Shear modifiers for all columns =.001 قيمة قريبة جدا

من الصفر . اما بالنسبة للكمرات والبلاطة فلا ادرى كيف اخراجها من الاحمال الجانبية مسقط 



الدورالمتكرر 

]



[/url 




]الدور الارضىurl=http://upimage.us]



[/url]


----------



## ayelamayem77 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> م اسامة لك كل الشكر والتقدير على اهتمامك بالمشاركات والرد عليها انا اقترحت النظام الانشائى للزلازل حوائط القص والكور لان المسقط الافقى للبرج بة العديد من حوائط القص والكوركما ان بعض الاعمدة ارتفاعها فى الدور الارضى سيكون 9متر لوجود دور ميزانين وارتفاع الدور المتكرر 4.5متر وهو ارتفاع كبير . ولكن حضرتك ذكرت ان حوائط القص تكون متماثلة فى المسقط الافقى وهذا غير متحقق فى حالتى . فما الحل واذا كان نظام حوائط القص والكور غير مناسب فما النظام الانسب من وجة نظر حضرتك (حتى اتمكن من اختيار النظام المناسب ) ولقد ارفقت صورة لمسقط الدور المتكرر ولارضى اما عن كيف اننى جعلت الاعمدة لا تتحمل اى من القوى الافقية وذلك عن طريق عمل Assign Shear modifiers for all columns =.001 قيمة قريبة جدا
> 
> من الصفر . اما بالنسبة للكمرات والبلاطة فلا ادرى كيف اخراجها من الاحمال الجانبية مسقط
> 
> ...



أخي الكريم :

أحب أن أوضح شئ هام هنا النظام الانشائي للبرج الذي أرفقته هل هو building frame system أو bearing wall system؟؟؟

أولا النظامان السابقان يقومان بحمل 100% من قوي القص القاعدي

و لكن قيمه المعامل R في الbearing wall system أقل من قيمه R للbuilding frame system أذا أين الفرق؟؟؟

نرجع للكود الامريكي ASCE-7

WALL SYSTEM, BEARING: A structural system with bearing
walls providing support for all or major portions of the vertical
loads. Shear walls or braced frames provide seismic force
resistance.​أي أن اغلب الاحمال الرأسيه تحمل بواسطه حوائط القص 

و ذكر المرجع التالي GUIDE TO THE SEISMIC LOAD PROVISIONS OF ASCE-7-05

أن هذا المقدار أكثر من 50%


a major portion would be more than 50 percent of the
total vertical load​
أذا لابد أولا من حسلب مقدار الحمل الرأسي الذي سيحمل بواسطه الحوائط و كذلك الحمل الرأسي الذي سيحمل بواسطه الاعمده و معرفه النسبه للأختيار بين النظامين السابقين

أما عن طريقه تمثيل نظام BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM علي برنامج الايتابس يفضل تحويل كل الاعمده الي LINK

أي عمل RELEASE OF MOMENT عند الطرفين و ذلك للحصول علي نتائج صحيحه 

و اما عن خروج البلاطه الفلات سلاب من حسابات مركز الجساءه فقد تفضل المهندس الفاضل محمود الضقار بسؤال شركه CSI فذكرت الشركه تغير القطاع للبلاطه من SHELL الي MEMBRANE


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا بالنسبه لحوائط القص فاماكنها فى المسقط الافقى يسبب مزيد من التباعد بين مركز الكتله ومركز الجساءه لذلك الافضل لذلك الافضل استخدام التناظر فى وضع أماكن حوائط القص حول منتصف المبنى أو استخدام الخصائص الموجوده فى برنامج الايتابس فى تحديد الاماكن المثلى لاماكن حوائط القص وكما انك تحتاج الى مجموع اطوال مبدئيه تقريبا 45 الى 50 متر طولى من الحوائط لمقاومة الزلازل فى الاتجاه الافقى وفى الاتجاه الرأسى وكما انه يمكن أن يكون مجموع حوائط القص الرأسيه تكون أكبر من أطوال حوائط القص الافقيه نظرا لان الاتجاه القصير هو الاتجاه الرأسى للمبنى 
كما وضح زميلنا المهندس ايمن خصائص المبانى الهيكليه فمن وجهت نظرى بدون ان تدخل فى مشاكل اخراج الاعمده فى حساب مركز الجساءه C.R لان الاعمده لاتعمل معنا فى تحمل اى قوى افقيه 
فالافضل استخدام النظام المشترك Dual system اى استخدام الكمرات والاعمده والبلاطات مشاركتا مع حوائط القص فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه وفى هذه الحاله فسوف تجد أن حوائط القص قد تتحمل 75% من الاحمال الافقيه 
ملحوظه لاخراج الاعمده فى حساب مركز الجساءه C.R لابد من فصل البلاطه عن الاعمده وجعل البلاطه غير متصله مع الاعمده وعلى ان يتم استخدام ال Links فى الاتصال بين البلاطه والاعمده وعلى ان تكون خصائص ال Links هى نقل القوى الرأسيه فقط 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## parasismic (12 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

أحد المختصين أدلى برأيه فيما يتعلق بنمذجة البلاطات ببرنامج الإيتابس 

Lead Engineer at Kashec Ltd






Shell Vs membrane is a very commonly debated topic among Etabs users.I am sharing response I got from E-tabs tech support Please bear with long description: 

The rigid diaphragm assumes infinite in-plane stiffness of floors and therefore reduce the 
stiffness matrix. The semi-rigid diaphragm uses the inplane stiffness of slab and does not condense the stiffness matrix. For most of the concrete structure where slab is sufficiently thick and we do not expect any deformation, results for semi-rigid diaphragm will be same as rigid diaphragm. Can use membrane definition. 

However, if you are expecting the slab deformations then modeling a semi--rigid diaphragm will be the correct way to handle such cases. A semi-rigid diaphragm is same as assigning no diaphragm except it allows you to assign the accidental ECC due to Wind or Seismic load cases. At the same time , wind loads can be applied at the center of masses and you do not need to use Area Exposure method to define Wind load case for semi-rigid diaphragm cases.Need to use shell definition. 

There are three levels of modeling for floors in ETABS. 

1. The simplest level is that the floor is modeled as one big polygon and is used only to 
define the extent of the floor. It is assigned meshing type - "For Defining Rigid Diaphragm and Mass only (No stiffness - No vertical load transfer)" . It is assigned a rigid diaphragm so it connects all elements falling within laterally but is unable to transfer any vertical load. This model can be used for a quick study of the lateral load resisting system. 

2. The second level is a step higher in that the floor is meshed coarsely and given only 
membrane or deck properties. One could assign a rigid diaphragm if needed, otherwise 
connectivity is still provided through the coarse mesh. The vertical load is transferred to 
edges of coarse mesh and is either supported directly by columns or by beams and walls on the edges. This is commonly used with composite floors and can be used for thinner concrete floors where beams are designed for full gravity loads and slab bending stiffness is not important to the lateral analysis. 

3. The third level is to have a decent mesh of the floor either done externally or internally 
that connects the major structural elements and also models the correct bending stiffness of the floor for frame action with columns. This obviously is the correct model and the reason to go to the previous two levels is to avoid getting a huge model that takes too much time solving or cannot even be solved on current hardware. 

I hope this helps in understanding what the program is doing 
​


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي الكريم :
> أحب أن أوضح شئ هام هنا النظام الانشائي للبرج الذي أرفقته هل هو building frame system أو bearing wall system؟؟؟
> أولا النظامان السابقان يقومان بحمل 100% من قوي القص القاعدي
> و لكن قيمه المعامل R في الbearing wall system أقل من قيمه R للbuilding frame system أذا أين الفرق؟؟؟
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
توضيحا لنظام ال bearing wall system فهى مبانى كل جدرانها من الخرسانه المسلحه اى لاتوجد حوائط من المبانى الطوب وفى هذا النظام المهندس الانشائى هو من يحدد عدد من هذه الحوائط الخرسانيه ك shear wall فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه من رياح وزلازل وليس شرط أن تكون كل الحوئط الخرسانيه فى المبنى أن تقاوم الاحمال الجانبيه وبالتالى لابد ون نعرف أن اقل سمك لهذه الحوئط هو 12 سم وكذلك يمكن وضع صف واحد رأسى من حديد التسليح وعلى ذلك سوف يكون المبنى فى هذه افضل اقتصاديا وخصوصا اذا كانت هذه المبانى متكرره فى العدد مع استخدام شداد معدنيه فى الانشاء مما يسهل فى مرحلة التنفيذ وبذلك يكون هذا النوع من المبنى اكثر اقتصاديا 
وتعليقا على اخراج البلاطه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه فالبقطع يتم استخدام وتخصيص البلاطه من النوع membrane ولكن يجب ان ننتبه ان قيمة ل drift سوف تزداد عن تخصيص البلاطه من النوع shell
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (12 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا با بشمهندس اسامه على المجهود اللى حضرتك بتبذله


----------



## kiloNewton (13 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا با بشمهندس اسامه


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (13 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> توضيحا لنظام ال bearing wall system فهى مبانى كل جدرانها من الخرسانه المسلحه اى لاتوجد حوائط من المبانى الطوب وفى هذا النظام المهندس الانشائى هو من يحدد عدد من هذه الحوائط الخرسانيه ك shear wall فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبيه من رياح وزلازل وليس شرط أن تكون كل الحوئط الخرسانيه فى المبنى أن تقاوم الاحمال الجانبيه وبالتالى لابد ون نعرف أن اقل سمك لهذه الحوئط هو 12 سم وكذلك يمكن وضع صف واحد رأسى من حديد التسليح وعلى ذلك سوف يكون المبنى فى هذه افضل اقتصاديا وخصوصا اذا كانت هذه المبانى متكرره فى العدد مع استخدام شداد معدنيه فى الانشاء مما يسهل فى مرحلة التنفيذ وبذلك يكون هذا النوع من المبنى اكثر اقتصاديا
> وتعليقا على اخراج البلاطه فى مقاومة الاحمال الافقيه فالبقطع يتم استخدام وتخصيص البلاطه من النوع membrane ولكن يجب ان ننتبه ان قيمة ل drift سوف تزداد عن تخصيص البلاطه من النوع shell
> تقبل تحياتى






م /اسامة نوارة والمهندس ايمن وكل الاخوة الاعضاء الكرام
لكم كل التحية والتقدير على ما تبذلونة من جهد لمساعدتى وعلى سعة صدركم والرد على الاستفسارات ومعذرة على كثرة الاسئلة وطولها لانى متخرج منذ فترة قريبة وليس لدى خبرة فى المنشات العالية وعلى الرغم من انى بحثت كثيرا فى موضوع الزلازل ولكن مازل لدى الكثير من النقاط التى لم اجد جواب قاطع عليها و احب ان استوضحها معكم واتعلم من خبراتكم . ارجع الى المشروع الذى نتحدث عنة واول خطوة وهى اختيار النظام الانشائى المناسب والان انا عرفت ان النظام Dual system  افضل من Building Frame System
وعندما رجعت الى الكود ASCEوجدت ان النظام الثنائى اما intermediate moment frame  او special moment frame  ولم اجد النوع ordinary moment resistant frame فهل هذا النوع لا يدخل فى النظام المشترك لمقاومة الزلازل ؟؟
 واذا اخترت النوع IMRF)) لان SDC =B واخذت R= 5.5 كما موضح بالصورة فهل هذا صحيح وايضا لا توجد مشكلة فى الاعمدة المزروعة فى الدور 18 نظرا لوجود اوفست داخلى للمبنى لان بعض الاعمدة ستقف عند الدور ال 18 وهل اختيار نوع البلاطة Flat slab افضل مع انة مفضل معماريا ام اختيار نظام solid slab مع كمرات افضل حتى يكون هناك تقارب فى Mass لانة سيتم عمل كمرات فى الدور ال 18 لزرع الاعمدة ؟؟ 




 
وكيف اجعل الاعمدة تتحمل 25 % من base shear هل اذا عملت set modifier shear =0.25  هل هذا صحيح ام ان هناك طريقة اخرى 

سؤال اخير : ذكرت حضرتك عند استخدام نظام shear walls فقط فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية نخرج البلاطة والكمرات والاعمدة من حسابات C.R وذكرت حضرتك بعمل Link فهل تقصد عمل define - Link ام عمل Release للاعمدة من اعلى ومن اسفل كما تفضل المهندس ايمن وذا عملت set modifier shear for columns قيمة قريبة من الصفر هل هذا خطأ .

شكرا للجميع ولإدارة المنتدى


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> م /اسامة نوارة والمهندس ايمن وكل الاخوة الاعضاء الكرام
> لكم كل التحية والتقدير على ما تبذلونة من جهد لمساعدتى وعلى سعة صدركم والرد على الاستفسارات ومعذرة على كثرة الاسئلة وطولها لانى متخرج منذ فترة قريبة وليس لدى خبرة فى المنشات العالية وعلى الرغم من انى بحثت كثيرا فى موضوع الزلازل ولكن مازل لدى الكثير من النقاط التى لم اجد جواب قاطع عليها و احب ان استوضحها معكم واتعلم من خبراتكم . ارجع الى المشروع الذى نتحدث عنة واول خطوة وهى اختيار النظام الانشائى المناسب والان انا عرفت ان النظام Dual system  افضل من Building Frame System
> وعندما رجعت الى الكود ASCEوجدت ان النظام الثنائى اما intermediate moment frame  او special moment frame  ولم اجد النوع ordinary moment resistant frame فهل هذا النوع لا يدخل فى النظام المشترك لمقاومة الزلازل ؟؟
> واذا اخترت النوع IMRF)) لان SDC =B واخذت R= 5.5 كما موضح بالصورة فهل هذا صحيح وايضا لا توجد مشكلة فى الاعمدة المزروعة فى الدور 18 نظرا لوجود اوفست داخلى للمبنى لان بعض الاعمدة ستقف عند الدور ال 18 وهل اختيار نوع البلاطة Flat slab افضل مع انة مفضل معماريا ام اختيار نظام solid slab مع كمرات افضل حتى يكون هناك تقارب فى Mass لانة سيتم عمل كمرات فى الدور ال 18 لزرع الاعمدة ؟؟
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اولا اختيار حوائط القص shear wall or core فى مقاومة الزلازل بمفردها يجعلك أمام ال Building frame system وسواء اخرجت الاعمده وكذلك البلاطه من مقاومة أحمال الزلازل وكذلك اخراجهم من حساب مركز الجساءه للمبنى بأى طريقه سواء التى ذكرها المهندس أيمن او التى ذكرتها انا فسوف تجد نفسك فى النهايه سوف تحتاج الى اعادة دراسة تأثير ال Differential displacement الافقيه والتى سوف تحدث للاعمده وكذلك للبلاطه نتيجة حركة الزلازل والتى تسبب مايسمى deformation compatibility برغم عدم اشتراك الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات فى تحمل الزلازل وذلك لوجود هذه الكمرات والاعمده والبلاطات من ضمن عناصر المبنى لذلك يجب عليك فى النهايه دراسة تأثير الزلازل على الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات
والسؤال لماذا هذا النظام مازال موجود بالكود ؟؟ لانه يعتمد على الحساب اليدوى فى مقاومة الزلازل لذلك بنهمل وجود الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات لتسهيل العمليات الحسابيه ليس الا 
لذلك من الافضل استخدام النظام المشترك او مايسمى ال dual system لاننا هنا سوف نقلل الاحمال على حوائط القص بمقدار 25% سوف تتحملها الاطارات الرأسيه والتى تتكون من اتصال الاعمده بالكمرات والبلاطات اللاكمريه وذلك بعد زيادة ال ductility لهذه الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات 
وبالنسبه للمبنى الخاص بك لابد من عمل تحليل ديناميكى وليس الاعتماد على التحليل الاستاتيكى فقط لوجود دواعى عدم الانتظام التى تفرض علينا عمل تحليل ديناميكى 
أما لجعل حوائط القص تتحمل 75% من الاحمال الافقيه فلابد من فرض أطوالها الصحيحه اولا وكذلك أماكنها الصحيحه لكى تحسب مقدار ماتتحمله من الاحمال الافقيه للزلازل ونقارنه بمقدار اجمالى قوة القص القاعدى الاستاتيكيه التى تم حسابها من التحليل الاستاتيكى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (13 ديسمبر 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اولا اختيار حوائط القص shear wall or core فى مقاومة الزلازل بمفردها يجعلك أمام ال Building frame system وسواء اخرجت الاعمده وكذلك البلاطه من مقاومة أحمال الزلازل وكذلك اخراجهم من حساب مركز الجساءه للمبنى بأى طريقه سواء التى ذكرها المهندس أيمن او التى ذكرتها انا فسوف تجد نفسك فى النهايه سوف تحتاج الى اعادة دراسة تأثير ال Differential displacement الافقيه والتى سوف تحدث للاعمده وكذلك للبلاطه نتيجة حركة الزلازل والتى تسبب مايسمى deformation compatibility برغم عدم اشتراك الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات فى تحمل الزلازل وذلك لوجود هذه الكمرات والاعمده والبلاطات من ضمن عناصر المبنى لذلك يجب عليك فى النهايه دراسة تأثير الزلازل على الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات
> والسؤال لماذا هذا النظام مازال موجود بالكود ؟؟ لانه يعتمد على الحساب اليدوى فى مقاومة الزلازل لذلك بنهمل وجود الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات لتسهيل العمليات الحسابيه ليس الا
> لذلك من الافضل استخدام النظام المشترك او مايسمى ال dual system لاننا هنا سوف نقلل الاحمال على حوائط القص بمقدار 25% سوف تتحملها الاطارات الرأسيه والتى تتكون من اتصال الاعمده بالكمرات والبلاطات اللاكمريه وذلك بعد زيادة ال ductility لهذه الاعمده والكمرات والبلاطات
> ...







 م/ اسامة السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة :-

بالتاكيد انة لابد من عمل تحليل استاتيكى ثم تحليل ديناميكى والان بعد اختيار النظام الانشائى ذكرت حضرتك انة لابد من فرض الاطوال الصحيحة والاماكن الصحيحة لحوائط القص فكيف يتم ذلك ؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟ وذكرت حضرتك فى مداخلة سابقة انة يمكن الاستفادة من الايتابس فى تحديداماكن حوائط القص فكيف ذلك ؟؟؟ 

:3: :3: :3:

وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (14 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل اسامة نوارة ارجو استكمال الدورة حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## zoxos (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*Dwg*

لو ممكن الملف الأصلي DWG قبل تحويله الى رسم انشائي , قبل تحويله الى DFX safe


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على مشاركاتكم الطيبة النافعة , بالنسبة لايتايس 2013 عملت موديل بيه وصممت الللبشة عليه , والحمد لله لم يحدث معى ما حدث مع المهندس أبو نادر , أما بالنسبة للايتاب أن تمثل فيه البلاطة stiff فأرى أن هذا صعب جداً لعمله لان الحل 3d , أما safe 2d , واجهتنى مشكلة فى تصدير الأسقف من الايتاب للسيف فى حالات التحميل ,,,,


----------



## HISHAM" (15 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم .... المهندس العزيز "أسامة نوارة" ... اتابع بكل اهتمام كامل الدروس التي تقوم بإعدادها واسأل الله العلي القدير أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 

بالنسبة ل حساب "السهم" , "deflection" بواسطة برنامج "SAFE" , قمت سابقا بإعداد محاضرة تبين الطريقة التي يعتمدها البرنامج في الحساب وذلك لكلا الحالتين short term and long term ,,, ربما يكون من المفيد اضافة المحاضرة إلى محاضرات ال SAFE التي تقوم حضرتك بإعدادها .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...inear-cracked-long-term-deflection?highlight=


----------



## محمود علام (15 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا م \ اسامة


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي الكريم :
> 
> أحب أن أوضح شئ هام هنا النظام الانشائي للبرج الذي أرفقته هل هو building frame system أو bearing wall system؟؟؟
> 
> ...



سؤال يا مهندس ايمن لو سمحت بعد عمل Release للاعمدة عند الطرفين وعمل البلاطة Membrane على الموديل هل اخذ من هذا الموديل تصميم الحوائط فقط . واعمل موديل اخر عادى تكون فية الاعمدة بدون Release والبلاطة من النوع shell وهذا الموديل الثانى اخذ منة تصميم الاعمدة والبلاطة لمعرفة تاثير الزلزال على الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات على الرغم من انها غير داخلة فى مقاومة الزلزال ولكن كما ذكر المهندس اسامة دراسة deformation compatability
ام ان الموديل الاول يتم اخذ تصميم كل العناصر منة ولك جزيل الشكر وللجميع


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (16 ديسمبر 2013)

zoxos قال:


> لو ممكن الملف الأصلي DWG قبل تحويله الى رسم انشائي , قبل تحويله الى DFX safe



تفضل دا المعمارى


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> سؤال يا مهندس ايمن لو سمحت بعد عمل Release للاعمدة عند الطرفين وعمل البلاطة Membrane على الموديل هل اخذ من هذا الموديل تصميم الحوائط فقط . واعمل موديل اخر عادى تكون فية الاعمدة بدون Release والبلاطة من النوع shell وهذا الموديل الثانى اخذ منة تصميم الاعمدة والبلاطة لمعرفة تاثير الزلزال على الاعمدة والكمرات والبلاطات على الرغم من انها غير داخلة فى مقاومة الزلزال ولكن كما ذكر المهندس اسامة دراسة deformation compatability
> ام ان الموديل الاول يتم اخذ تصميم كل العناصر منة ولك جزيل الشكر وللجميع



من نفس الموديل تأخذ تصميم الحوائط (لأن كل قوي الافقيه من الزلازل تذهب اليها في هذه الحاله) أما الاعمده تؤخذ من نفس الموديل أيضا لأنها في النظام (building frame system) أو ال(bearing wall system) تصمم علي الاحمال الرأسيه فقط و هذا ما تم تحقيقه بعمل release للعزوم من الاعمده
تبقي الكمرات و السقف يتم حلهم من خلال برنامج الsafe مع ملاحظه تغيير قطاع البلاطه من الmembrane الي shell مره أخري و يصمم السقف و الكمرات علي الاحمال المصعده الرأسيه فقط
أما شرط deformation compatibility فلا يشترط الكود الامريكي asce-7 تحقيقه في المناطق الزلزاليه
SDC-A,B,C

لاحظ معي ماذا قال الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05 البند 12.12.4

Deformation Compatibility for Seismic Design Categories
D through F. For structures assigned to Seismic Design
Category D, E, or F, every structural component not included in
the seismic force-resisting system in the direction under consideration
shall be designed to be adequate for the gravity load effects
and the seismic forces resulting from displacement to the design
story drift (A) as determined in accordance with Section 12.8.6​يبقي ملاحظه هامه ذكرها المهندس الفاضل أسامه نواره أن ما سبق تطبيقه لم يخرج الكمرات من حساب مركز الجساءه
(تم أخراج الاعمده و البلاطه فقط بالتعديلات في نموزج الايتابس) و لا يوجد حل لأخراجها حسب علمي عند عمل تموزج واحد فقط علي برنامج الايتابس.
مما سبق يمكت القول بأنه تم تحقيق النظام الانشأئي المقاوم للزلازل .


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> م/ اسامة نوارة والاخوة الزملاء السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> لدى مشروع عبارة عن مبنى ادارى (مجمع خدمات) مكون من 20دورمتكرر وارضى وعدد 2 بدروم ارتفاع المبنى 125 متر وارتفاع الدور المتكرر 4.5 مترمساحة المبنى 1800م 2 (60 م* 30 م ) النظام المستخدم فى مقاومة الاحمال الجانبية هو الكور وحوائط القص النظام الانشائى للسقف هو flat slabe .الكود المستخدم فى التصميم aci & asce-07 تصنيف المبنى sdc a  ولكن سيتم التصميم sdc b طبقا لرغبة المالك – [/url]. هل اذا اخذنا مغزى النصوص من الكود المصرى والامريكى والسعودى (مع انهم منقولين من الامريكى ) هل هناك مشاكل
> اتمنى ممن لدية علم وخبرة ان يفيدنا واتمنى من المهندس اسامة ان يدلى براية ولة ولكل الاخوة الشكر مقدما .



أخي الكريم : 

أذا كان المبني الذي ستقوم بتصميمه يقع في المنطقه SDC=A

فأريد أن أنبه للنقطه الهامه التاليه:

المنطقه SDC-A لا يشترط أختيار نظام أنشائي معين لمقاومه الزلازل(DUAL/BUILDING/BEARING)
الانظمه الانشائيه المختلفه تبدأ من SDC-B راجع الكود الامريكي ASCE-7-05 جدول 12.2.1 ستلاحظ ما قلته 
المنطقه SDC-A لها شروط خاصه بالكود الامريكي منها طريقه حساب القوي الافقيه عند كل دور من الزلازل مباشره من العلاقه التاليه و ذلك بدون حساب قوي القص القاعدي Fx=0.01Wx راجع ASCE-7-05-11.7.2

بالنسبه للنظام الانشائي المقاوم للزلازل :

بالرجوع للمرجع التالي:

2009 IBC Structural Provisions Handbook

ذكر التالي:

Design requirements for Seismic Design Category A
ASCE 7-05 requires only that a complete lateral force-resisting system be provided and that
all elements of the structure be tied together​
*مما سبق لم يحدد الكود الامريكي أي نظام محدد لمقاومه الزلازل في المنطقه A المطلوب أن جميع اعضاء المنشأ تكون مربوطه مع بعض*

بالرجوع للمرجع التالي:

Design of Low-Rise Reinforced
Concrete Buildings
Based on the 2009 IBC®, ASCE/SEI 7-05, ACI 318-08

ذكر التالي:
There are no system limitations for structures assigned to SDC A; such structures need

only comply with ASCE/SEI 11.7.​

بالنسبه للرياح (لا يهتم كثير من المهندسين بالتصميم للرياح مع الاسف) و من المرجع السابق

ASCE/SEI 7 essentially puts no limitations on the type of lateral-force-resisting system
that can be used as the main wind-force-resisting system


ملخص ما سبق لو بتحل للرياح مش لا لازم تختار نظام من أنظمه الزلازل المستخدمه في المناطق SDC-B,C,D,E,F
و لو أخترتها (نفس نظام المقاوم للزلازل = النظام المقاول للرياح ) هو صحيح بالطبع تذكر لا يوجد تحديد عند الحل للرياح
كل ما قلته لسبب واحد المنشأ في المنطقه A حل الموديل علي لايتابس عادي بدون أختيار نظام أنشأئي محدد يعني أترك الموديل كما هو بدون توجيه قوي الزلازل أو الرياح و أذا أراد المالك التصميم للمنطقه B يكفي فقط تكبير القوي المستخدمه للزلازل كنوع من الامان مع عدم أقتناعي بفكر المالك .

ملاحظه: بالنسبه للنظام الانشائي المقاوم للرياح:

​The main wind-force-resisting system is defined in Section 6.2 of ASCE/SEI 7 as the assemblage of
structural elements assigned to provide support and stability for the overall structure and generally
receives wind loading from more than one surface.




​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ملاحظه هامه:

لا يشترط الكود الامريكي التحقق من drift أو أخذ تأثير p-delta في المباني الواقعه في SDC-A و كذلك أخذ تأثير عدم الانتظام 

الافقي أو الرأسي في المنطقه SDC-A غير مطلوب التحقق منه
​


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ملاحظه هامه:
> 
> لا يشترط الكود الامريكي التحقق من drift أو أخذ تأثير p-delta في المباني الواقعه في SDC-A و كذلك أخذ تأثير عدم الانتظام
> 
> ...



شكرا لك اخى ayelamayem على تفاعلك سارجع الى الكود لاننى ليس لدى خبرة كافية ب ASCE وياريت لو تفضلت ورفعت لنا هذة المراجع التى تشرح وتوضح ASCE . ومن الواضح ان لديك خبرة فى استخدام ASCE فزادك اللة علما وانار لك طريق العلم .


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> شكرا لك اخى ayelamayem على تفاعلك سارجع الى الكود لاننى ليس لدى خبرة كافية ب ASCE وياريت لو تفضلت ورفعت لنا هذة المراجع التى تشرح وتوضح ASCE . ومن الواضح ان لديك خبرة فى استخدام ASCE فزادك اللة علما وانار لك طريق العلم .



أخي الحبيب للأسف هذه المراجع ملك للعمل و لا أستطيع رفعها يمكنك شراؤها من الموقع التالي:

http://shop.iccsafe.org/


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكرا شكرا*



ayelamayem77 قال:


> من نفس الموديل تأخذ تصميم الحوائط (لأن كل قوي الافقيه من الزلازل تذهب اليها في هذه الحاله) أما الاعمده تؤخذ من نفس الموديل أيضا لأنها في النظام (building frame system) أو ال(bearing wall system) تصمم علي الاحمال الرأسيه فقط و هذا ما تم تحقيقه بعمل release للعزوم من الاعمده
> اخى ayelamayem
> شكرا لك جزيلا . فعلا عندما تم عمل Release للاعمدة لم تتحمل الاعمدة الا قوى راسية فقط وقد طبقت ذلك على مثال خارجى . ولكن عندى تساؤول الاعمدة تم تحريرها من المومنت ولم يتم تحريرها من قوى ال shear بمعنى انة لو اثرنا باى قوة افقية على العمود باى مكان ستؤثر هذة القوى على العمود . أليس من الافضل ان يتم عمل Release لل Shear 2&3 حتى نضمن عدم انتقال اى احمال جانبية للعمود .كما انة عندما يتم عمل تحرير للعمود من اعلى ومن اسفل فإن خانة shear تكون غير منشطة يعنى لا يمكن عمل ريليز لل shear ولا ادرى ما السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تبقي الكمرات و السقف يتم حلهم من خلال برنامج الsafe مع ملاحظه تغيير قطاع البلاطه من الmembrane الي shell مره أخري و يصمم السقف و الكمرات علي الاحمال المصعده الرأسيه فقط
> ...


----------



## ayelamayem77 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> ayelamayem77 قال:
> 
> 
> > اخى ayelamayem
> ...





اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> http://www.mediafire.com/download/paml03zxqsu6hxu/building+frame+system.rar
> بعد حل الموديل لتصميم الاعمده و الحوائط أعمل save as و غير قطاع البلاطه من membrane الي shell
> أذا جعلت النظام الانشائي للزلازل و الرياح واحد (building frame system مثلا) أذا ستتحمل حوائط القص كل الافقيه من الزلازل و الرياح هنا لن تتحمل البلاطه سوي القوي الرأسيه
> صدر الاحمال الرأسيه فقط


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (18 ديسمبر 2013)

عذرا اخىayelamayem77 فالملف لا يفتح على على برنامج الايتابس يا ريت لو ترفع ملف e2k حتى يسهل فتحة على اى اصدار من الايتابس


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي الكريم :
> 
> أذا كان المبني الذي ستقوم بتصميمه يقع في المنطقه SDC=A
> 
> ...





فعلا اخى الكريم ayelamayem7انا عندما بحثت على النت وجدت مرجع اسمة seismic and wind design of concrete building سارفعة حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع واعتقد انة موجود على هذا المنتدى وهذا المرجع يقول Deformation Combatability يكون للمناطق الزلزالية SDC D وما فوقها وان النظام الانشائى Building Frame system عند استخدامة كل الاحمال الجانبية تتحملها حوائط القص 


url=http://upimage.us]




[/url]


ولكن الكود السعودى وهو من الاكواد التى سنعتمد عليها يصنف المنطقة A,B نفس الدرجة 

url=http://upimage.us]



[/url]



اما الكود ASCE فهو فعلا كما ذكرت لا يصنف المنطقة الزلزالية A ضمن المناطق التى تحتاج الى انظمة انشائية لمقاومة الزلازل 






وبالتالى فانا اميل الى اختيار النظام Dual system والمكون من shear Walls + framesولكن ما وجدتة فى اكود الامريكى هو special moment fram و intermediat moment fram ولا يوجد ordinary moment fram فى النظام التنائى فهل النوع ordinary لا يدخل فى النظام الانشائى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مرجع ibc*

مرجع يشرح الكود ibc مع امثلة 

سيتم الرفع لاحقا بسبب مشاكل فى النت


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> url=http://upimage.us][/url]
> 
> 
> ولكن الكود السعودى وهو من الاكواد التى سنعتمد عليها يصنف المنطقة A,B نفس الدرجة
> ...



نعم أخي الكريم الكود الامريكي فصل كل ما يتعلق بالمنطقه sdc A و وضع كل شروطها تحت بند 11.7 كما أوضحت سابقا
أما الكود السعودي لم يفعل ذلك !!

أذا قمت بأختيار dual frame system و قمت بتطبيقه في منطقه A فهو يعتبر نظام مكلف هنا لأن الفريم سيكون intermediate
و ذكر المرجع :
seismic and wind design of concrete building 

التالي:
​
The concept of the dual system loses its validity in buildings assigned to SDC A
and B,
since it is questionable whether the moment frames, which are required to have only
ordinary detailing, can act as a back-up to the ordinary reinforced concrete 
shear walls

و كذلك أذا أخترت building frame system

ذكر نفس المرجع ما يلي:
​
Similar to dual systems, the concept of the building frame system loses its appeal for
structures assigned to SDC A or B, since there is little to be gained from assigning the
entire lateral resistance to the shear walls in the absence of any special detailing
requirements for the frames.
​
و لذلك الكود الامريكي asce-7 05 قام بوضع نظام أنشائي للمناطق الضعيفه (B) 

هو shear wall frame interactive system و أري أنه الافضل لتطبيقه و لكنه غير مذكور في sbc-301 !!


ملاحظه هامه أذا حاولت تطبيق building frame system علي المشروع الذي تقوم بتصميمه لابد من تطبيق الشرط التالي:
أن الاعمده فقط لابد أن تتحمل كل القوي الرأسيه علي المنشأ شامله أوزان الحوائط المسلحه(shear wall) أي تقوم بحذف كل الحوائط القص و تصميم الاعمده علي حمل المنشأ رأسيا كاملا و أري أن ذلك سيؤدي الي قطاعات أعمده كبيره 

راجع الرابط التالي: 

الذي يوضح طريقه الختيار و حيره المهندسين بين bearing wall system و BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM

http://www.gostructural.com/magazine-article-gostructural.com-february-2007-code_simple__asce_7_05_table_12.2_1_bearing_wall_system_vs._building_frame_system-4940.html

الملخص :

عايز تمشي علي الكود السعودي ليس أمامك غير /BEARING/BUILDING/DUAL
بالعيوب الذي ذكرتها في المناطق الضعيفه(الخاصه بالBUILDING/DUAL) + صعوبه تطبيق BUILDING FRAME SYSTEM علي حالتك .


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> عذرا اخىayelamayem77 فالملف لا يفتح على على برنامج الايتابس يا ريت لو ترفع ملف e2k حتى يسهل فتحة على اى اصدار من الايتابس



اناأستخدم أيتابس 2013 الاصدار 13.1.3

الرابط للملف:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/hvb1i535991w4kg/building+frame+system.e2k


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*deformation compatability*

ايضا هناك اختلاف بين الكود السعودى والامريكى فى نقطة Deformation combatipility وهى النقطة التى تحدث فيها استاذنا العزيز م / اسامة نوارة . حيث الكود السعودى لم يحدد منطقة بعينها يتم دراسة هذا النوع من deformationsولكن ترك الموضوع مفتوح . ولا ادرى لماذا هذا الفرق الكبير بين الاكواد 

url=http://upimage.us]



[/url]


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (18 ديسمبر 2013)

عايز تمشي علي الكود السعودي ليس أمامك غير /bearing/building/dual
بالعيوب الذي ذكرتها في المناطق الضعيفه(الخاصه بالbuilding/dual) + صعوبه تطبيق building frame system علي حالتك 
.[/quote]



ليس امامى سوى الالتزام بالكود السعودى يا صديقى لان لدينا تعاميم بتطبيقة .


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> اناأستخدم أيتابس 2013 الاصدار 13.1.3
> 
> الرابط للملف:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/hvb1i535991w4kg/building+frame+system.e2k



شكرا لك اخى . لقد قمت بفتح الملف على نسخة 2013 ولكنى اصمم مشروعى على نسخة v9 وذلك لانى متخوف شوية من نتائج النسخة الجديدة فهل قمت بتصميم مشاريع كبيرة على الاصدار الجديد من الايتابس . وما مدى دقة نتائجة .اعلم ان الاصدار الجديد بة العديد من المميزات اهمها عدم تقسيم البلاطة . ولكن كما ذكرت عندى تخوف من النتائج وكذلك احيانا تحدث مشاكل فى تصدير الاحمال الى السيف 

كما لاحضت تن الموديل تم تعريف البلاطة shell لماذا لم يتم تعريفها membrane لكى نخرجها من حسابات الزلازل 
كما انى لاحظت ان قيم العزوم وقوى القص كبيرة على ال shear walls


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> شكرا لك اخى
> كما لاحضت تن الموديل تم تعريف البلاطة shell لماذا لم يتم تعريفها membrane لكى نخرجها من حسابات الزلازل
> كما انى لاحظت ان قيم العزوم وقوى القص كبيرة على ال shear walls


الغرض من الموديل توضيح أن بعمل release للأعمده تذهب كل قوي القص الي الحوائط و لا يتولد قص علي الاعمده أطلاقا و لن يتولد عزوم تحت حاله الزلازل 
(نعم نسيت تحويل البلاطه من shell الي membrane) معك حق


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> ايضا هناك اختلاف بين الكود السعودى والامريكى فى نقطة deformation combatipility وهى النقطة التى تحدث فيها استاذنا العزيز م / اسامة نوارة . حيث الكود السعودى لم يحدد منطقة بعينها يتم دراسة هذا النوع من deformationsولكن ترك الموضوع مفتوح . ولا ادرى لماذا هذا الفرق الكبير بين الاكواد
> 
> url=http://upimage.us]
> 
> ...



عذرا أخي الكريم :

البند الذي ذكرته خاص بالمنطقه D فقط .

راجع 10.2.4 -sdc-301 

و لا يطبق في المنطقه A,B,C


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اخى العزيز ayelamayem77 فى حال استخدام النظام Dual System فكيف يتم التاكد من ان ال frams تتحمل 25 % من قوى القص 

ولك جزيل الشكر مع التحية


----------



## ayelamayem77 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

اسلام ابوالنور قال:


> اخى العزيز ayelamayem77 فى حال استخدام النظام Dual System فكيف يتم التاكد من ان ال frams تتحمل 25 % من قوى القص
> 
> ولك جزيل الشكر مع التحية



لكل ما تريده عن الزلازل يمكنك الرجوع للرابط التالي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/337256-project


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (18 ديسمبر 2013)

نعم لديك حق يا اخى البند من اولة 2.4 يتحدث عن sdc d اذا فى هذة النقطة الكود السعودى متطابق مع الامريكى


----------



## behairyahmed (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا
http://www.beng.bu.edu.eg/


----------



## usama_usama2003 (18 ديسمبر 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> من نفس الموديل تأخذ تصميم الحوائط (لأن كل قوي الافقيه من الزلازل تذهب اليها في هذه الحاله) أما الاعمده تؤخذ من نفس الموديل أيضا لأنها في النظام (building frame system) أو ال(bearing wall system) تصمم علي الاحمال الرأسيه فقط و هذا ما تم تحقيقه بعمل release للعزوم من الاعمده
> _*تبقي الكمرات و السقف يتم حلهم من خلال برنامج الsafe مع ملاحظه تغيير قطاع البلاطه من الmembrane الي shell مره أخري و يصمم السقف و الكمرات علي الاحمال المصعده الرأسيه فقط*_
> أما شرط deformation compatibility فلا يشترط الكود الامريكي asce-7 تحقيقه في المناطق الزلزاليه
> SDC-A,B,C
> ...



اختلف معك اخي المهندس الفاضل ايمن
فالكمرات في حالة BFS يجب اخذ deformation compatibility في الحساب
وايضا نتيجه عمل semi-rigid diaph تتولد قوي محورية -نورمال- علي الكمرات ويسمونها -علي ما اذكر-collector وايضا يجب الاخذ في الحسبان تلك القوة


----------



## C'est La Vie (19 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامه نوارة ...
ياريت حضرتك ترفق رابط لاصدار البرنامج اللى حضرتك شغال عليه مع الكراك لو سمحت ....
وهل النسخه دى من البرنامج كاملة ولا لا ؟


----------



## اسلام ابوالنور (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*ما رايكم فى هذا النظام*

اخى ayelamayem77 وجميع الاخوة الزملاء 

فى حال اختيار النظام الثنائى Dual system وتصنيف المبنى SDC Bما رايك فى هذا النظام الانشائى مبدئيا حيث اننى اريد اضافة حائطى قص بحيث يكون طولها موازى لمحور Y فى الاماكن داخل المستطيل الاحمر وذلك لتقريب المسافة بين CM &CR






مع العلم بان جميع حوائط القص على المحور الافقى الاسفل ستقف عند الدور ال18 نظرا لان المساحة المبني فى اخر دورين ستقل وسيتم تزريع اعمدة على المحيط الخارجى لحمل البلاطة فى اخر دورين


----------



## ayelamayem77 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> اختلف معك اخي المهندس الفاضل ايمن
> فالكمرات في حالة BFS يجب اخذ deformation compatibility في الحساب
> وايضا نتيجه عمل semi-rigid diaph تتولد قوي محورية -نورمال- علي الكمرات ويسمونها -علي ما اذكر-collector وايضا يجب الاخذ في الحسبان تلك القوة



أخي أسامه :


ماذا تقصد ب BFS؟ 

الكود ذكر صراحه بأن الdeformation compatibility لا يؤخذ في المناطق A,B,C و المشروع المرفق صورته في المنطقه A

أغلب البلاطات الSOLID SLABS تصنف علي أنها RIGID DIAPHRAGM حسب تعريف IBC و ليست SEMI-RIGID 

و أيضا راجع رأي المهندس/ حسين رضا في الرابط التالي:

http://www.mediafire.com/view/9y8j7bhv4tdc72w/Rigid+vs+Semi+diaphram.docx

و أيضا المرجع التالي SEISMIC AND WIND DESIGN OF CONCRETE BUILDINGS:

Floors and roofs constructed of reinforced concrete or concrete fill on metal deck are
almost invariably rigid diaphragms 

(Unless very large openings are made in such diaphragms).
 



لاحظ أن البلاطات ليست جزء من النظام الانشأئي المقاوم للزلازل و لو أعتبرنا أن النظام الانشائي لمقاومه الزلازل سيستخدم لمقاومه الرياح أيضا في هذه الحاله:
​Assuming that the slab is not part of the lateral-force-resisting system, the slab
needs to be designed for the effects of gravity loads only
​
أما بالنسبه للكمرات فهي ليست جزء من النظام الانشأئي المقاوم للزلازل أيضا (فلا أدري هل تصمم ك COLLECTOR ELEMENT) في هذه 

الحاله؟

(أرجو التوضيح) لأن نظام الBUILDING/BEARING تم فرض القوي الافقيه تحمل مباشره بواسطه الحوائط حيث لا تقوم كل من البلاطات أو الكمرات في مقاومه الزلازل)


و أذا كان لابد فأرجو الشرح و أكون شاكرلك لو وضحت كيف تؤخد القوي المحوريه عليها و كيف تصمم علي الايتابس 

علي حد علمي:
(الايتابس يصمم الكمرات علي B.M فقط أذا تم تعريف القطاع ككمره الا أذا كانت القوي المحوريه كما يلي pu>Agfc'/10 لابد من تحويل قطاع الكمره الي عمود في الايتابس الشرط السابق موجود في ACI318-21.3.2 و أعتقد صعب تحقيقه في المنطقه SDC-A )


----------



## عبدالله فتحي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

نرجوا استكمال الدورة يا بشمهندس اسامة


----------



## mody eng (22 ديسمبر 2013)

نرجو استكمال هذه الدورة الثمينة جداً 
و دزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس أسامة


----------



## mohamed saied (22 ديسمبر 2013)

فعلا الدورة قيمية وستكون مرجع للمهندسين ونرجوا من المهندس اسامة استكمالها


----------



## مصطفى كريم (29 ديسمبر 2013)

منتظرين حضرتك يا بشمهندس ونسأل الله لك العفو والعافية


----------



## tarek elattar (30 ديسمبر 2013)

من الافضل الا يزيد طول الحائط الخرسانى عن نصف ارتفاع الدور
وان يكون مجموع اطوال الحواءئط من .35 الى .45 ارتفاع المنشاء
معنى ذلك ان برج ارتفاعه 50متر وارتفاع الدور له 3 متر سوف يحتاج حوائط مجموع اطوالها حوالى 20متر لكل دور 
واافضل ان يكون طول الحائط 1.5 
معنى ذلك حوالى 17 حائط ابعاده 25*150 فى كل اتجاه
ارجو الاجابة ​


----------



## tarek elattar (30 ديسمبر 2013)

من الافضل الا يزيد طول الحائط الخرسانى عن نصف ارتفاع الدور
وان يكون مجموع اطوال الحواءئط من .35 الى .45 ارتفاع المنشاء
معنى ذلك ان برج ارتفاعه 50متر وارتفاع الدور له 3 متر سوف يحتاج حوائط مجموع اطوالها حوالى 20متر لكل دور 
واافضل ان يكون طول الحائط 1.5 
معنى ذلك حوالى 17 حائط ابعاده 25*150 فى كل اتجاه
ارجو الاجابة ​


----------



## eng-hosny (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا العظيم اسامه نواره


----------



## selka2010 (1 يناير 2014)

الى المهندس الاستشارى الكبير أسامة نوارة :
ارجو من سيادتكم اكمال الشرح المفيد لكم ولا تغضب ان نسبة المشاهدة ضعيفة فنحن فى مصر نقوم بتحميل الملفات وتوزيعها علينا ولا معنى لنسبة المشاهدة التى تكلمت عنها فى المحاضرات السابقة وارجو منكم شرح اكثر واكثر لتعم الفائدة علينا جميعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح السابق


----------



## محمود علام (1 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم يا بش مهندس
جزاك الله كل خير على الشرح الرائع و يا رب تكمل الدورة لنهايتها يا رب 
لانى كل ما أحمل دروة للمبانى المرتفعة للأسف تكون غير كاملة
أنا حملت الدروة كلها 30 حلقية مؤخرا وماشى خطوة خطوة مع حضرتك و لى سؤالين فى برنامج safe


فى الحلقة رقم 11 قمت برسم بلاطة 30 سم drop فوق العمود فهل يصبح سمك البلاطة = ( بلاطة 25 الموجودة سابقا + بلاطة 30 المضافة)
هل يفضل فصل البلاطات الساقطة للحمامات و المطابخ بكمرات عن باقى البلاطة flat slab و فى حال عدم فصلها هل تعتبر البلاطات الساقطة حمل على flat slab ام تعمل معهابالرغم من عدم إستمرار الحديد العلوى لل flat slab بها

أتمنى أكون عرفت أشرح قصدى و أنتظر الإجابة من حضرتك .
وجزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## tarek elattar (1 يناير 2014)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tarek elattar 
الاستاذ الفاضل 
هل الحائط الخرسانى المقوم للزلازل لا يجب ان يزيد طوله عن نصف ارتفاع الدور
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
هناك نوعيين من انواع الحوائط الخرسانيه وهما 
1- ordinary shear wall وهذه اطوالها بتكون كبيره تصل الى 3الى 4 متر وليس لها علاقه بارتفاع الدور ويكون تسليحها منتظم ويتم استخدامها فى الاماكن الزالزاليه الضعيفه والمتوسطه وتكون قيمة R صغيره 
2- Special shear wall وهى عباره عن الحائط الذى تتحدث عنه ويكون بداخل هذا الحائط ما يسمى بال boundary element وهو عباره عن عمود بكانات عدد 2 عمود عند اطراف الحائط ويتم استخدام هذا الحائط فى الاماكن الزلزاليه العاليه وتكون قيمة R =response modification factorsعاليه لقليل تأثير قوة القص القاعدى 
تقبل تحيات
هذا رد الاستاذ اسامة النوارة ربنا يكرمه


----------



## eng-hosny (2 يناير 2014)

والله انا استفدت كتير من بشمهندس اسامه ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (4 يناير 2014)

:56: جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:56:
أسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب ​


----------



## ayelamayem77 (6 يناير 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> لاحظ أن البلاطات ليست جزء من النظام الانشأئي المقاوم للزلازل و لو أعتبرنا أن النظام الانشائي لمقاومه الزلازل سيستخدم لمقاومه الرياح أيضا في هذه الحاله:​Assuming that the slab is not part of the lateral-force-resisting system, the slabneeds to be designed for the effects of gravity loads only​



ملاحظه حول ما سبق:

بالاضافه لتصميم البلاطه تحت الاحمال الرأسيه في الbuilding frame system لابد من التحقق من مقدار قوه الشد و الضغط المتولده في diaphragm و حساب مقدار الحديد الذي يقاوم هذه القوه


----------



## ayelamayem77 (6 يناير 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> ملاحظه حول ما سبق:
> 
> بالاضافه لتصميم البلاطه تحت الاحمال الرأسيه في الbuilding frame system لابد من التحقق من مقدار قوه الشد و الضغط المتولده في diaphragm و حساب مقدار الحديد الذي يقاوم هذه القوه



للحصول علي مقدار قوه الشد و الضغط المتولده في الdiaphragm chords و كذلك القوه المتولده في
collector elements الذي أثارها أخي المهندس/ أسامه و عنده حق فبعد البحث وجد أنه لابد من أخد في الاعتبار كل من
1-design of diaphragm cords
2-design of collector elements و ذلك في أي نظام أنشائي مقاوم للزلازل

يمكن الحصول علي مقادير هذه القوي من برنامج الايتابس 

أنظر الرابط التالي:
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/display/etabs/Diaphragm+forces

أما عن الخلاف بين أختيار نوع الdiaphragm هل هو rigid و ذلك حسب ما ذكره الكود ibc أو semi-rigid كما يفضل أختياره جمع كثير من المهندسين فبالبحث ذكر موقع csi التالي:
For most reinforced-concrete slab systems, in which the slab is sufficiently thick and membrane deformation due to lateral loading is negligible, rigid diaphragms produce results nearly identical to those of semi-rigid diaphragms

أنظر الرابط التالي:
https://wiki.csiamerica.com/display/etabs/Rigid+vs.+Semi-rigid+diaphragm


----------



## محمد مجدى عيد (6 يناير 2014)

ياريت ياباشمهندس أسامه تكمل شرح الدورة ... بصراحه كم الإستفاده منها كبير جدآآ جدآآآ جدآآآآآآآآآآ
أما بالنسبه لموضوع نسبة المشاهدة ... فـ الفيديوهات دى بنوزعها بيننا وبين بعض ... مش شرط نتفرج على اليوتيوب

رجاء شديد إكمال هذه الدورة ...... وأسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل ذلك كله ميزان حسناتك


----------



## usama_usama2003 (7 يناير 2014)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> للحصول علي مقدار قوه الشد و الضغط المتولده في الdiaphragm chords و كذلك القوه المتولده في
> collector elements الذي أثارها أخي المهندس/ أسامه و عنده حق فبعد البحث وجد أنه لابد من أخد في الاعتبار كل من
> 1-design of diaphragm cords
> 2-design of collector elements و ذلك في أي نظام أنشائي مقاوم للزلازل
> ...



اتفق معك فيما تقول ان *غالبية* المنشآت لا يؤثر فيها Semi-Rigid diaphragm
واوضح فقط انه في حالة البحور الكبيرة يجب ان يستخدم الsemi - rigid
لاحظ ان اختيار semi - rigid dia يعطيك Torsion الحقيقي الواقع علي الحوائط بينما Rigid لا يعطيك شيء





ايضا تصبح تحويل semi rigid هام جدا في مشكلة deformation compatibility


----------



## أسامه نواره (8 يناير 2014)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> اتفق معك فيما تقول ان *غالبية* المنشآت لا يؤثر فيها Semi-Rigid diaphragm
> واوضح فقط انه في حالة البحور الكبيرة يجب ان يستخدم الsemi - rigid
> لاحظ ان اختيار semi - rigid dia يعطيك Torsion الحقيقي الواقع علي الحوائط بينما Rigid لا يعطيك شيء
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان ماتتحدث عنه فى الصوره الاولى فهو مايعرف بظاهرة القوس bow Action والذى يسببه السقف (Diaphragm) وذلك عندما تكون المسافات كبيره بين حوائط القص وكذلك على مدى جساءة السقف نفسه وهناك علاقه عكسيه بين الابعاد الافقيه للسقف(Diaphragm) وارتفاع الدور الواحد او ارتفاع المبنى اى ارتفاع حوائط القص فكلما قل ارتفاع المبنى وزادت النسبه بين طول السقف الى عرضه فى المسقط الافقى (L/b) عن 3 فان جساءة ال(Diaphragm) تقل وتصبح جساءة حوائط القص والعناصر الرأسيه أكبر من جساءة السقف والعكس بالعكس فكلما زاد ارتفاع المبنى اى ارتفاع حوائط القص وقلت النسبه بين أبعاد السقف فى المسقط الافقى (L/b) عن 3 فان جساءة ال(Diaphragm) تزيد وتقل جساءة حوائط القص 
وعلى جميع الحالات فاننا نادرا ما نجد سقف من الخرسانه المسلحه يكون من النوع flexible حيث ان جساءة السقف اى ال(Diaphragm) تؤثر بالطبع فى توزيع الاحمال الافقيه نتيجة الرياح والزلازل على العناصر الرأسيه ففى الاسقف الflexible (وهو فى الغالب من الاخشاب) ككمره بسيطه simple Beam اى نتيجة غياب الجساءه لهذا السقف فيكون التوزيع كما ذكر زميلنا الفاضل المهندس ايمن بنسبة المساحه حول كل عنصر رأسى أما اذا كان السقف اى ال(Diaphragm)من النوع Rigid or semi rigid فان توزيع الاحمال الافقيه يكون كردود افعال كمره Rigid على الاعمده 
ويتبقى دراسة تاثير ظاهرة الbow Action على حوائط لقص فانها تسبب التالى 
 


اى انها torsion عند اطراف حوائط القص لذلك نص الكود الامريكى على الاتزيد الاجهادات الفعليه عند اطراف حوائط القص عن (0.20Fc)
اذن يتبقى تحديد السقف اى ال(Diaphragm)فى المبانى الخرسانيه هل هو Rigid or semi rigid لان بالطبع سوف يؤثر على قيم النتائج وقيم توزيع قوى الزلازل والرياح على العناصر الرأسيه ففى جميع أنواع البلاطات (Flat Slab-hollow block - Solid Slab) سوف نجد ان جميع هذه البلاطات هى من النوع Semi Rigid كما يوضح الكود ونتائج الايتابس كما يلى 








وكما نرى من الصوره السابقه الازاحه القصوى للسقف اى لل(Diaphragm)=0.11322m وللعناصر الرأسيه story displacement = 0.125419m عند نفس الدور وهو الدور الاخير 
لذلك يتم تصنيف هذا السقف من النوع Semi -Rigid
وهو ما سوف نجده فى جميع الاسقف الخرسانيه 




تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mohamed.fathy (8 يناير 2014)

من فضلك ياهندسة عايزين حضرتك تشرح سقف كامل هلو لوك وكيفية ادخالة على السيف او الايتاب وجزاكم الله خير ا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (8 يناير 2014)

selka2010 قال:


> الى المهندس الاستشارى الكبير أسامة نوارة :
> ارجو من سيادتكم اكمال الشرح المفيد لكم ولا تغضب ان نسبة المشاهدة ضعيفة فنحن فى مصر نقوم بتحميل الملفات وتوزيعها علينا ولا معنى لنسبة المشاهدة التى تكلمت عنها فى المحاضرات السابقة وارجو منكم شرح اكثر واكثر لتعم الفائدة علينا جميعا
> وجزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح السابق


انا ممن يتابع كل ملاحظات المهندس اسامه 
اما انني مثلآ لا اتابع الموضوع هذا ليس لأنه غير مهم بل هو مهم جداً وانا من طبيعتي عندما اشاهد موضوع مثير لا انظر اليه الا بعد ان اتفرغ لهذا الموضوع
ولا اكتفي بالمشاهده ويلاحظ ان الكثير من مشاركاتي تأتي متأخره لا لشيء فاحاول ان لا ادخل على أي معلومه جديده الا بعد هضم المعلومه التي قبلها . 
فكون الموضوع مثير (مثل مواضيع كثيره للمهندس اسامه ) فالبعض يحاول ان ياخذ معلومه تلو اخرى .
لا اخقي عليك انه عندما باشرت في برامج csi اول ما بدأت في برنامج ايتاب فكون كثير من القضايا كانت معقده فيه فقلت انه لا بد من اتقان برنامج السيف فعندما كدت ان اتقنه لاحظت انني نسيت الايتاب وعلمت انه حتى افهم السيف لا بد ان اعرف الساب فانتقلت الى الساب واتقنته فلاحظت انني نسيت الكثير من السيف ونسيت كل الايتاب .
فكلما تقدمنا خطوه شعرنا انه يجب الرجوع خطوتين للخلف .


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 يناير 2014)

.....وفى الكود المصرى فان مصدر هذه الكتله هو وزن المنشأ من أحمال ميته و25% منالاحمال الحيه للمبانى السكنيه بينما فى كود upc97 فان مصدر الكتله هو الاحمالالميته فقط للمبانى السكنيه والصوره التاليه توضح تعريف مصدر الكتله حسب الكودالمصرى للاحمال 
2008 
 
لماذا يتم اخذ الحمل الميت فقط عند ادخال عجله الزلزال بالكود المصرى ولاناخذ ال25% من الحمل الحى ؟ تحياتى


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 يناير 2014)

يجب أن نعرف أن تربة التأسيس لها دور أساسى فى التصميم فكل تربة تأسيس لها زمندورى أو دور أساسى (Ts) وكذلك تردد طبيعى (Fs) وكذلك سعة اهتزاز لهذه التربه (W) وتختلفالقيم السابقه لكل نوع من أنواع التربه وكذلك على حسب عجلة الزلزال التى تؤثر علىهذه التربه فنجد أن قيمة (Ts) فى التربه الصخريه أقل بكثير من قيمتها فى التربه الضعيفهوالسائبه
ولابدمن معرفة (Ts) وكذلك (Tb) للتربه وذلك للابتعاد عن هذه القيم عند تصميم المبنى وذلك حتىلايتوافق دور التربه الاساسى مع نفس قيمة دور المبنى الاساسى (T)والتى عندها تحث ظاهرة الرنين (Resonance) وهى الظاهره التى يتساوى فيها أيضا التردد الطبيعى للمبنى معالتردد الطبيعى للتربه هنا تتضاعف قيمة قوة القص القاعدى المؤثره على المبنى ممايؤدى الى انهيار المبنى 
بالطبعتحدث ظاهرة الرنين فى التربه الضعيفه والسائبه حيث يكون التماسك بين حبيبات التربهضعيفه ويمكن حدوث ظاهرة تسييل فى التربه وخصوصا فى التربه الرمليه . ماذا لوكانالمبنى اقل من 9 ادوار وكانت Tتقع فى المنطقه بين ((Tb,Tc .؟؟تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يناير 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> .....وفى الكود المصرى فان مصدر هذه الكتله هو وزن المنشأ من أحمال ميته و25% منالاحمال الحيه للمبانى السكنيه بينما فى كود upc97 فان مصدر الكتله هو الاحمالالميته فقط للمبانى السكنيه والصوره التاليه توضح تعريف مصدر الكتله حسب الكودالمصرى للاحمال
> 2008
> لماذا يتم اخذ الحمل الميت فقط عند ادخال عجله الزلزال بالكود المصرى ولاناخذ ال25% من الحمل الحى ؟ تحياتى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لكل كود مواصفاته وطريقته فى حساب أحمال الزلازل المؤثره على المبنى وبالفعل كما ذكرت فان الكود المصرى يأخذ 25% من الاحمال الحيه فى المبانى السكنيه فى حساب كتلة المبنى والتى منها نحسب قوة الزلازل وبرغم ذلك فان قوة الزلازل المحسوبه من الكود الامريكى ubc97 تكون اكبر من المحسوبه من الكود المصرى بمقدار يتراوح بين 1.40 الى 2.00 مره لمنطقة زلزاليه مثل القاهره مثلا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يناير 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> يجب أن نعرف أن تربة التأسيس لها دور أساسى فى التصميم فكل تربة تأسيس لها زمن دورى أو دور أساسى (Ts) وكذلك تردد طبيعى (Fs) وكذلك سعة اهتزاز لهذه التربه (W) وتختلفالقيم السابقه لكل نوع من أنواع التربه وكذلك على حسب عجلة الزلزال التى تؤثر علىهذه التربه فنجد أن قيمة (Ts) فى التربه الصخريه أقل بكثير من قيمتها فى التربه الضعيفهوالسائبه
> ولابدمن معرفة (Ts) وكذلك (Tb) للتربه وذلك للابتعاد عن هذه القيم عند تصميم المبنى وذلك حتىلايتوافق دور التربه الاساسى مع نفس قيمة دور المبنى الاساسى (T)والتى عندها تحث ظاهرة الرنين (Resonance) وهى الظاهره التى يتساوى فيها أيضا التردد الطبيعى للمبنى معالتردد الطبيعى للتربه هنا تتضاعف قيمة قوة القص القاعدى المؤثره على المبنى ممايؤدى الى انهيار المبنى
> بالطبع تحدث ظاهرة الرنين فى التربه الضعيفه والسائبه حيث يكون التماسك بين حبيبات التربه ضعيفه ويمكن حدوث ظاهرة تسييل فى التربه وخصوصا فى التربه الرمليه . ماذا لوكانالمبنى اقل من 9 ادوار وكانت Tتقع فى المنطقه بين ((Tb,Tc .؟؟تحياتى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اذا رجعنا للكود المصرى للاحمال 2008 لمحنى طيف التجاوب فسوف نجده كالاتى 





ومنه نجد ان اكبر قيمة للعجله التى يتحرك بها المبنى نتيجة الزلازل هى بين القيمتيين Tc & Tb وهما التى تحدث بينهما ظاهرة الرنيين او الطنيين او ال resonance 
واذا راجعنا قيمة Tc & Tb فى الكود فسوف نجدها كما يلى 




ومن الارقام السابقه مثلا مدينه مثل القاهره نجد أن أكبر قيمة لل Tc=0.30 sec وذلك فى حالة التربه الضعيفه والتى تتأثر كثيرا بظاهرة الرنيين وبطريقه عسكيه اذا رجعنا للكود فسوف نجد أن القيمة الابتدائيه لقيمة ال T = time period للمبنى = Ct *H^0.75 
وأقل قيمة على حسب الكود المصرى لل Ct = 0.05 
اذن للحصول على اقصى ارتفاع للمبنى والذى سوف يحدث له ظاهرة الرنيين فى التربه الضعيفه كالاتى (Tc= 0.30 sec)
0.30 = 0.05 * H ^0.75 
اذن من المعادله السابقه سوف نجد ان قيمة H= 10.90 m وهذا الارتفاع يذكر الكود المصرى اننا لانقوم بعمل تحليل للزلازل اذا قل ارتفاع المبنى عن 12م قفى المنطقه الزلزاليه الاولى اذا قل ارتفاع المبنى عن 10 م للمنطقه الزالزاليه الثانيه عن 8.00 م فى المنطقه الزلزاليه الثالثه 
وبافتراض ان ارتفاع المبنى = 3.00 متر فان اقصى ارتفاع للادوار =3.64 دور اى اقل من 8 ادوار كما ذكرت 









ولذلك سوف نجد ان الانهيار فى التربه نتيجة الزلازل يحدث فى المبانى المنخفضة الارتفاع كما تم شرح ذلك سابقا فى دورة برنامج السيف مع ملاحظة أن المبنى سليم انشائيا اى لم يحدث انهيار فى الاعمده أو الكمرات او البلاطات وهذا ما يتوافق مع ماذكره الكود وكما يظهر فى الصور التاليه والتى توضح أن هذه الظاهره تحدث للمبانى التى ارتفاعها 3الى4 ادوار وهى ظاهرة الرنيين 






تقبل تحياتى


----------



## ahmed el7yani (9 يناير 2014)

طبعا الموضوع رائع والنقاش اروع وده بيفيد الطلبه وحديثى التخرج جدا وربنا يجازيك خير يا باش مهندس اسامه على نقل خبرتك لينا 
كان عندى كذا سؤال اولا ايه هى قيمة ال diceplacement المسموح بيها فى الكود المصرى خصوصا ان انا اعرف قيمتين 
مهندس قالى الارتفاع على 450 واخر قالى على 500 
ثانيا الحل ايه اذا كانت اكبر من المسموح بيه مع عدم قدرتى على وضع حوائط للتعارض مع المعمارى فى كثير من الاحيان 
center of mass و center of rigidity كيف يتم التقريب بينهم خصوصا عند التقريب بينهم بالتماثل يضر بالمعمارى 
كمان القيمه المسموح بيها فى الكود المصرى لبعد احدهما عن الاخر 
وشكرا جزيلا على الدوره القيمه دى ونتمنى تكملتها ان شاء الله 
وننتظر المزيد
​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (9 يناير 2014)

ولذلك سوف نجد ان الانهيار فى التربه نتيجة الزلازل يحدث فى المبانى المنخفضة الارتفاع كما تم شرح ذلك سابقا فى دورة برنامج السيف مع ملاحظة أن المبنى سليم انشائيا اى لم يحدث انهيار فى الاعمده أو الكمرات او البلاطات وهذا ما يتوافق مع ماذكره الكود وكما يظهر فى الصور التاليه والتى توضح أن هذه الظاهره تحدث للمبانى التى ارتفاعها 3الى4 ادوار وهى ظاهرة الرنيين 








السؤال ازاى نقدر نتفادى هذه الكارثه هندسيا ؟؟؟ تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يناير 2014)

ahmed el7yani قال:


> طبعا الموضوع رائع والنقاش اروع وده بيفيد الطلبه وحديثى التخرج جدا وربنا يجازيك خير يا باش مهندس اسامه على نقل خبرتك لينا
> كان عندى كذا سؤال اولا ايه هى قيمة ال diceplacement المسموح بيها فى الكود المصرى خصوصا ان انا اعرف قيمتين
> مهندس قالى الارتفاع على 450 واخر قالى على 500
> ثانيا الحل ايه اذا كانت اكبر من المسموح بيه مع عدم قدرتى على وضع حوائط للتعارض مع المعمارى فى كثير من الاحيان
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
للاسف يعتقد الكثير من الزملاء أن المؤثر فى الزلازل هو الازاحه اى ال displacement فى الدور الاخير(لانه للاسف كل الشروحات والفيديوهات الموجوده تذكر ذلك) مع أن الاخطر من ذلك بكثير هو كما ذكر الكود هو ال drift ratio بين الادوار وبعضها البعض كما يلى 





وهو الذى يسبب مشاكل أكبر من الازاحه وهو الذى يجعل قطاع الاعمده فى الادوار التى تكون فيها الdrift ratio اكبر مايمكن تجعلنا فى حاجه الى جعل قطاع هذه الاعمده أكبر من قطاعها فى الدور الاول (اى بصيغه اخرى سوف تجد أن قطاع العمود فى الدور الخامس مثلا والذى عندهMax. drift ratio لهذا العمود سوف يكون أكبر من قطاع هذا العمود فى الدور الارضى !!!!!!!!!!! ولماذا ؟؟ لان العمود فى الدور الخامس معرض لعزوم كبيره بالاضافه الى الاحمال الرأسيه وذلك نتيجة الMax. drift ratio عند الدور الخامس ولذلك من الخطأ الجسيم ن نبحث عن ال straining Action لهذا العمود عند منسوب الاساسات ثم نقوم بتصديرها الى برنامجCSI col او اى برنامج اخر لتصميم قطاع العمود لانه لن يكون هو الحاله الحرجه)
ولذلك يجب البحث على الادوار التى تكون عندها أكبر Max. drift ratio فى برنامج الايتابس كما يلى 





وكما ترى فان قيمة اقصى drift بتكون بين الدور 12 & 14 اى عند الدور ال 13 لذلك يمكن ان نجد أن أحد الاعمده فى الدور 13 يحتاج الى قطاع خرسانى أكبر من قطاعه فى الدور الاول !!!!!!!!! ويتوقف ذلك على العزوم التى يتعرض لها هذا العمود فى الدور ال13 نتيجة ال drift 
اما من أين ارقام المقارنه بقيمة الازاحه فى الدور الاخير فهل هى ارتفاع المبنى مقسوما على 450 او 500 ؟؟
اولا نعلم جميعا أننا بندخل اوزان المبنى الميته + 0.25 أحمال حيه على قانون استنتاج قوة القص القاعدى working فنحصل على هذه القوة وهى قوة القص القاعدى base shear سوف تكون ultimate لذلك الازاحه التى سوف نحصل عليها عند نهاية المبنى هى ازاحه محسوبه من قوى ultimate
اذ رجعنا الى كود الخرسانه فى حسابه العادى لل deflection للبلاطه فسوف نجده يحسب هذا الdeflection من الاحمال ال working 
ثم نقارنها ب L/250 هذا فى البلاطات وتحت الاحمال ال working هذا فقط للتذكره 
لذلك فى الزلازل نقسم قيمة الازاحه التى حصلنا عليها على 1.50 لنحولها الى working او نضرب 250 *1.50 = 375 
وفى حالة الرياح فالمفروض ان تكون القطاعات الخرسانيه un cracked section اى لانضع Ic=0.70 للاعمده وكذلك لانضع Ib=0.50 للكمرت ولانضع Is=0.250 للبلاطات ولذلك يتم قسمة الازحه فى حالة الرياح على 0.70 وهى ال set modifiers التى تم عملها للاعمده 
اذن 375/0.70 = 535 
واخير اقول لك هذ غير مهم المهم هو Max.drift ratio 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 يناير 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> السؤال ازاى نقدر نتفادى هذه الكارثه هندسيا ؟؟؟ تحياتى


يمكن تفادى ذلك بزيادة قيمة T= time period للمنشأ للبعد عن قيم Tc & Tb للتربه ويكون ذلك بتغيير النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل 
راجع حساب قيمة T = Ct * H ^ 0.75 راجع قيمة Ct فى الكود 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## mody eng (10 يناير 2014)

سؤال لمهندسنا العزيز أسامه نوارة 
طبقا لكلام حضرتك بخصوص ال Story draft & Diaghram Draft 
لو حصل مثلا و انا بجيب الاحمال ان المومنت كبير عند الدور ال 12 و يستلزم مثلا انه ازود ابعاده بحيث انه يكون اكبر من الدور اللي أسفله ( الدور ال 11)
يعني هل نزود القطاع و لا الافضل نزود التسليح في الدور ال 12 مع عمل رباط 65 مرة القطر في كل من الدور اللي أسفله (الدور 11) و الدور اللي أعلاه (الدور 13)


----------



## محمد مجدى عيد (11 يناير 2014)

لو سمحت ياباشمهندس أسامة
عندى مشكله ومش عارف أحلها إزاى

دلوقتى أنا إشتغلت فـ برج 12 دور .... ولما جيت أشتغل موضوع الزلازل طلعت قيم العزوم اللى عندى كبيرة أوى أوى أوى .... لدرجه إن حوائط القص كلها مش هتقدر تشيل العزوم اللى جايه عليها ... وبالتالى الأعمدة نفس النظام
مع العلم إنى حاولت إنى أعمل frame action عشان تقلل العزوم شوية .... ولكن برده العزوم عاليه أوى 
وماعنديش إمكانية إنى أزود حوائط القص

وكده المبنى un safe فـ الزلازل ..... ياترى إيه الحل من وجهة نظرك ؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 يناير 2014)

محمد مجدى عيد قال:


> لو سمحت ياباشمهندس أسامة
> عندى مشكله ومش عارف أحلها إزاى
> 
> دلوقتى أنا إشتغلت فـ برج 12 دور .... ولما جيت أشتغل موضوع الزلازل طلعت قيم العزوم اللى عندى كبيرة أوى أوى أوى .... لدرجه إن حوائط القص كلها مش هتقدر تشيل العزوم اللى جايه عليها ... وبالتالى الأعمدة نفس النظام
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الافضل تنزيل الملف للمراجعه اذا لم يكن هناك مانع من ذلك 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 يناير 2014)

mody eng قال:


> سؤال لمهندسنا العزيز أسامه نوارة
> طبقا لكلام حضرتك بخصوص ال Story draft & Diaghram Draft
> لو حصل مثلا و انا بجيب الاحمال ان المومنت كبير عند الدور ال 12 و يستلزم مثلا انه ازود ابعاده بحيث انه يكون اكبر من الدور اللي أسفله ( الدور ال 11)
> يعني هل نزود القطاع و لا الافضل نزود التسليح في الدور ال 12 مع عمل رباط 65 مرة القطر في كل من الدور اللي أسفله (الدور 11) و الدور اللي أعلاه (الدور 13)


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
للمعلوميه ليس معنى أن برنامج الايتابس يعطى نتائج أن اقصى drift سوف يحدث فى الدور ال12 اننا سوف نأخذ العزوم وقوى الضغط الرأسيه فى الدور ال 12 لكى نصمم عليها كل الاعمده وكل حوائط القص فى الدور ال12 ولكن يجب ان نعرف ان لبرنامج يعطى متوسط الdrift لجميع الاعمده وحوائط القص عند الدور ال 12 ولكل عمود ولكل حائط قص حالته الخاصه فى الحصول على اقصى عزوم وقوى ضغط رأسيه تختلف من عمود للاخر وكذلك لحوائط القص فقد نجد ان عمود حالته الحرجه فى الدور الرابع وكذلك حائط قص حالته الحرجه فى الدور اعلى الاساسات مباشرة وعمود اخر حالته الحرجه فى الدور ال 15 وهكذا............
أما بالنسبه لطريقة التصميم التى ذكرتها فالطبع هى غير مناسبه ولن يتقبلها المنفذ فى ان يرى حديد التسليح فى الدور العاشر اكثر من حديد التسليح فى الدور الاول مثلا 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## محمد مجدى عيد (12 يناير 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الافضل تنزيل الملف للمراجعه اذا لم يكن هناك مانع من ذلك
> تقبل تحياتى
> 
> ...


----------



## محمد السعيد على (13 يناير 2014)

- بالنسبه للمعامل( Ax (accidental torsional effect او معامل تكبير اللىالناتج عن عدم الانتظام الافقى والذى بدوره ينتج عن وجود ترحيل بين مركز ثقلالمبنى ( مركز تأثير الاحمال الجانبيه ) وبين مركز الجسأه ( مركز تأثير رد فعلالمبنى ) وطبقا للكود الامريكى يتم حسابه من المعادله التاليه :

​حيثانه فى البدايه واثناء عمل التحليل الاستاتيكى للمبنى على برنامج الايتاب يتم فرضوجود لامركزيه بين مركز الثقل ومركز الجسأة تساوى 0.05 من طول المبنى العمودى علىاتجاه قوة الزلازل ويتم تعريفها فى الحالات EQXP,EQXN,EQYP,EQYN كما هوموجود بالموديل الذى قمت برفعه لك من قبل وبعد الحل ومن خلال ملف ال summary report يقوم البرنامج اتوماتيكيا بحساب النسبه السابقه بين اقصى ازاحةللدور ومتوسط الازاحة بين الادوار والمطلوبه لحساب المعامل Axكما بالقانون السابق وتجدها كالتالى 
 
ومنخلال ملف الاكسل التالى يمكنك حساب قيمة المعامل Ax والموجودعلى الرابط التالى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?6e0lpuhlag0n8c8
حيثيجب الا تزيد هذه القيمه عن 3 وفى حاله زيادتها عن هذة القيمه يتم اخذها مساويهللقيمه 3 وفى حاله ان هذه القيمه لاتزيد عن الواحد اذا لاتوجد مشكله والفرض الذىقمنا به صحيح e=0.05 اما فى حاله زياده هذه القيمه عن القيمه واحد لاحد اولكل حالات التحميل يتم تصحيح الفرض الذى قمنا بادخاله للايتاب للحاله او للحالاتوللدور او للادوار التى تزيد القيمه المحسوبه للمعامل Axلها عن القيمه 1 ولكن فى هذه الحاله يتم ادخالها كقيمه وليست نسبه وهذه القيمهتساوى = Ax * 0.05 * البعد العمودى على قوة الزلازل 
والناتجهو الذى يتم وضعه داخل برنامج الايتاب من قائمه override كما يلى 
 
وكمابالصورة وعلى فرض ان القيمه المحسوبه من الخطوة السابقه 1.25 مثلا يتم ادخالها كماسبق وبذلك نكون قد اخذنا تأثير عدم الانتظام الافقى فى الحسابات وتكبير عزم اللىالمتولد على المبنى والذى يتحول الى قوى قص على الاعمده وحوائط القص يقوم البرنامجبحسابها اتوماتيكيا بعد ذلك .

السؤال : لقد قمنا بتكرار قيمه 0.05 مرتان المره الاولى عندما وضعنا قيمه اللامركزيه ecc.ratio %= 0.05 




والمره الثانيه عند اختيار override ووضع القيمه المحسوبه Ax * 0.05 * البعد العمودى على قوة الزلازل . تحياتى


----------



## HISHAM" (13 يناير 2014)

نلاحظ وجود قيم للعزوم فى حالة العمود مقيد كما فى داخل المربع الازرق اى Mns 3-3= Mc= -0.031 t.m ويجب أن نعرف أن هذه القيمة ليست التى القيمه التى نحصل عليها من التحليل الانشائى وانما هذه القيمه كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك يتم حسابها من القانون




اى أن برنامج الايتابس يقوم بأخذ قيمة العزوم الاضافيه نتيجة ال buckling للعمود فى الاعتبار ويأخذ القيم العظمى الحرجه فى تصميم قطاع العمود 
واذا لاحظنا قيمة العزوم داخل المربع الاحمر وهى Ms 3-3=M1 = 0.512 t.m فكما عرفنا قبل ذلك انها يتم حسابها من القانون التالى 







السلام عليكم أخي وعزيزي المهندس "أسامة نوارة" ,,,أقتبس ما ورد أعلاه من إحدى المشاركات لك في شرح التصميم ب برنامج ETABS الذي تقوم مشكورا بشرحه وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ...
اسمح لي أخي بالملاحظة التالية :
بالنسبة لقيم Mns , Ms الموجودة داخل المربع الأزرق والأحمر هي قيم ناتجة من ""التحليل الإنشائي"" ولم يتم حسابها من القوانين كما ورد في المشاركة .
سأوضح كيف تمّ حسابها كمايلي :
حسب ما ورد في help برنامج ETABS فإنّ تعريف هذين العزمين هو كمايلي
Mns" Nonsway component of factored end moment"
Ms" Sway component of factored end moment"

وحسب التعريفين السابقين فإن البرنامج يقسم تركيبة الحمل combo إلى قسمين
القسم الأول فيه حمولات ميتة وحية فقط وهي حمولات لا تسبب الإزاحة الجانبية non - sway وبالتالي ينتج عنها Mns
القسم الثاني فيه حمولات الزلازل فقط وهي حمولات تسبب الإزاحة الجانبية ,sway وبالتالي ينتج عنها Ms
للتأكد يتم تعريف تركيبتين للحمل ناتجتين من التركيبة Combo ID E12 :
القسم الأول يحوي الحمولات الرأسية فقط وهذا سينتج عنه Mns
القسم الثاني يحوي الحمولة الجانبية فقط وهذا سينتج عنه Ms

مثال: لنفرض أنّ تركيبة الحمل هي : 
1.485DL+0.55LL+1.1EX
للحصول على قيم Mns ,Ms للتركيبة السابقة أقسمها كمايلي :
1.485DL+0.55LL (1 هذه سوف ينتج عنها Mns.
2) 1.1EX هذه سوف ينتج عنها Ms .

الكلام السابق هو تماما ما ورد في help البرنامج المتعلق ب تصميم الأعمدة 
Technical Note 10 - 6
The moment obtained from analysis is separated into two components: the
sway (Ms) and the non-sway (Ms) components. The non-sway components
which are identified by “ns” subscripts are predominantly caused by gravity
load. The sway components are identified by the “s” subscripts. The sway
moments are predominantly caused by lateral loads, and are related to the
cause of side-sway.

تقبل تحياتي .


----------



## max moment (13 يناير 2014)

المهندس المحترم أسامة نوارة 
نرجو الرد على هذا السؤال فى هذه المشاركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=413390&p=3104339#post3104339


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 يناير 2014)

HISHAM" قال:


> نلاحظ وجود قيم للعزوم فى حالة العمود مقيد كما فى داخل المربع الازرق اى Mns 3-3= Mc= -0.031 t.m ويجب أن نعرف أن هذه القيمة ليست التى القيمه التى نحصل عليها من التحليل الانشائى وانما هذه القيمه كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك يتم حسابها من القانون
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا شكرك مهندس هشام على هذا التوضيح وبالفعل وكما هو موجود فى ال help الخاص ببرنامج الايتابس كل ماذكر سابقا 
ولكن يبقى السؤال المطلوب الاجابه عنه :-
نتيجة ماذا سوف يتولد على العمود عزوم Mns تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته وما هو السبب فى وجود هذه العزوم ولماذا الزمنا الكود بحساب وفرض وجود هذه العزوم رغم أن الاحمال رأسيه فقط؟
نحاول سويا محاولة الاجابه على هذا السؤال 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## HISHAM" (14 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ...

أخي أسامة أحاول التفكير معك للوصول إلى صيغة صحيحة للإجابة :
بالنسبة للكود هو لم يلزمنا ولم يقوم بفرض وجود العزم Mns , ولكن هذا العزم موجود وأكبر دليل انه عزم موجود أنه نتج عن التحليل الإنشائي ...السؤال الآن لماذا نتج عن الحمولات الرأسية عزوم .. أقول أنّ هذا الأمر طبيعي طالما أنّ الحمولة المنقولة من البلاطات (slabs) هي ليست حمولات مركزية 100 بال 100 على مركز العمود . وبالتالي لا مركزية الحمولة الميتة والحية أدى لوجود هذه العزوم , أضف إلى ذلك أنّ اتصال الجائز والعمود هو اتصال (fixed) ,,,ما أريد قوله انّ مقولة أنّ الحمولات الرأسية لا تولد عزوم على الأعمدة ما هي إلا تقريب للواقع ليس إلا كان مستخدما في الحسابات الإنشائية لتسهيلها فقط ,,,,
بالنسبة للعزم Ms أيضا هو ناتج من تحليلل إنشائي وأكبر دليل أنه من تحليل إنشائي أنّ قيمة هذا العزم تكون (صفر) عندما تكون تركيبة الحمل هي احمال ميتة وحية فقط ,,,يعني تركيبة (Main) . وهي تركيبة لا تسبب إزاحة جانبية .


----------



## محمود علام (15 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس أسامة على هذا الشرح
فى سؤال فى الإيتابس
كل ما أعمل insertion point للأعمدة مكان العمود بيتغير وضع العمود ممكن شرح للموضوع ده


----------



## أسامه نواره (16 يناير 2014)

HISHAM" قال:


> نلاحظ وجود قيم للعزوم فى حالة العمود مقيد كما فى داخل المربع الازرق اى Mns 3-3= Mc= -0.031 t.m ويجب أن نعرف أن هذه القيمة ليست التى القيمه التى نحصل عليها من التحليل الانشائى وانما هذه القيمه كما ذكرنا قبل ذلك يتم حسابها من القانون
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اذا راجعنا الكلام السابق فى الكود الامريكى فسوف نجد أن الكود الامريكى يقوم بتصميم العمود على الحمل الرأسى (Pu) بالاضافه الى عزوم اضافيه قيمة هذه العزوم يمكن أن تكون Mns او Ms 
ولكن يجب أن نعرف أن الكود يفترض أننا حصلنا اولا من التحليل الانشائى للمبنى على اى برنامج على قيمة Pu وهو حمل الضغط وكذلك M1 عند احد اطراف العمود وكذلك M2 عند الطرف الثانى من العمود ولكن الكود لم يقم مباشرة بتصميم العمود على قيمة Pu والقيمة الاكبر من M1 or M2 ولكنه ادخل معاملات اخرى وهوdelta ns لنضربها فى M2 واشترط ان قيمتها تكون أكبر من 1 كما فى لمعادله (10-9)& (10-10) السابقه واذا حاولنا ان نبحث عن قيمتها وعلى ماذا تتوقف فسوف نجد انها تعتمد على ال Buckling اى الانبعاج للعمود Pc وهذه المعادله هى معادلة Euler الخاصه بالانبعاج 
اى فى النهايه يقوم البرنامج بأخذ قيمة قيمة العزوم الناتجه من ال buckling فى الحسبان أثناء تصميم العمود 
تقبل تحيانى


----------



## egoze (16 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع تصميم الاعمده في الايتاب كتير مهم 
و الغريب في الايتاب في تصميم الاعمده هي طريقه اخذه قيمه المومنت 
لانه الايتاب بيعتمد Design mu هي الاكبر من mnimum m و ال factored mu 
,و لكن اذا لاحظت حضرتك في بعض الحالات ما بيوخذ و لا وحده فيهن و يا خذ مومنت اخر طبعا بيكون اكبر منهن 
طبعا MANUAL ما فينا انلاحق ETABS حاول خذ مومنت من STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS و حدد نوع العمود هل طويل واوجد k اوجد ال Magnified من المستحيل يطلع نفس الايتاب 
ما السبب وراءه .......
بالاضافه لذالك هل من المنطق اعتبر قيمه k =1 , او اكبر من واحد من نفسي كمصمم و اعتمد هذا الكلام مهي قيمه k بعتمد على ارتباط الاعمود مع الكمرات و كذلك عدد الكمرات و stiffness , E


----------



## ahmed el7yani (16 يناير 2014)

*
ما السبب فى الشكل ده بالنسبه للديفلكشن نتيجة تحميل الكمرات الوهميه بحمل الحوائط الواقع عليها
وازاى امنع الشكل ده نهائى 

ما هى الحدود المسموح بها فى الكود المصرى لاختلاف مكان 
ال center of mass عن مكان ال center of rigidity 
هل هى 5% من الطول سواء لمحورx او y ام قيمه اخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عند عمل الكور او حائط على شكل حرف L فانه يقوم بسحب الcenter of rigidity 
بقيمه كبيره جدا علشان بيشتغل ككيان واحد 
اذا ده انا محتاجتوش هل يمكن تجزئة الكور او الحائط وعمل فاصل بين كل حائط 
فى حدود 20 سم مثلا لتفادى سحب center of rigidity ام لا ؟؟؟
ما هى الطريقه المثلى فى توزيع حوائط القص على المبنى 
نتيجة احمال الزلازل الافقيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ازاى بيتم تحريك العمود فى الايتابس 2013 
اذا بعد عن البلاطه نتيجة فتح المنور فيه ؟؟؟؟
وشكرا 

*​


----------



## HISHAM" (17 يناير 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اذا راجعنا الكلام السابق فى الكود الامريكى فسوف نجد أن الكود الامريكى يقوم بتصميم العمود على الحمل الرأسى (Pu) بالاضافه الى عزوم اضافيه قيمة هذه العزوم يمكن أن تكون Mns او Ms
> ولكن يجب أن نعرف أن الكود يفترض أننا حصلنا اولا من التحليل الانشائى للمبنى على اى برنامج على قيمة Pu وهو حمل الضغط وكذلك M1 عند احد اطراف العمود وكذلك M2 عند الطرف الثانى من العمود ولكن الكود لم يقم مباشرة بتصميم العمود على قيمة Pu والقيمة الاكبر من M1 or M2 ولكنه ادخل معاملات اخرى وهوdelta ns لنضربها فى M2 واشترط ان قيمتها تكون أكبر من 1 كما فى لمعادله (10-9)& (10-10) السابقه واذا حاولنا ان نبحث عن قيمتها وعلى ماذا تتوقف فسوف نجد انها تعتمد على ال Buckling اى الانبعاج للعمود Pc وهذه المعادله هى معادلة Euler الخاصه بالانبعاج
> اى فى النهايه يقوم البرنامج بأخذ قيمة قيمة العزوم الناتجه من ال buckling فى الحسبان أثناء تصميم العمود
> تقبل تحيانى




السلام عليكم ....أخي أسامة ...
ملاحظة صغيرة ....الغرض من تكبير العزم هو أخذ تأثير ال buckling في الاعتبار وهذا لا يختلف عليه اثنين . ولم يكن الغرض من مداخلتي توضيح هذه الجزئية.

أنا ما وددت قوله أنّ القيم Mns , Ms ..الناتجة في برنامج ايتابس هي قيم نتجت من التحليل الإنشائي ...ثمّ يتم تضخيم هذه العزوم بالقيم delta ns ,delta s للحصول على العزوم التصميمية المضخمة .

الكثير يعتقد أنّ القيم الناتجة تحت العنوان Mns , Ms في برنامج ايتابس هي قيم مضروبة ب delta هي أبدا ليست كذلك و تصديقا لكلامي حاول تغيير قيم delta يدويا وستجد ان قيم هذه العزوم ستبق ثابتة لأنها نتجت من التحليل . وهذا ما نص عليه help البرنامج .

أخي انت تقول (_ Mns 3-3= Mc= -0.031 t.m ) ,,, 
(__ا قيمة العزوم داخل المربع الاحمر وهى Ms 3-3=M1 = 0.512 t.m فكما عرفنا قبل ذلك انها يتم حسابها من القانون التالى _​M1=M1ns+delta s *M1s ) .

يعني ما فهمته انا وصحح لي ان كنت مخطأ أنّ :
Mns=Mc=delta ns * M2
Ms=M1=M1ns+delta s*M1s

وهنا تكمن ملاحظتي يا أخي أسامة القيم السابقة لم يتم الحصول عليها من القوانين القيم السابقة أقصد(Mns ,Ms) تمّ الحصول عليها من التحليل الإنشائي . إثباتا لكلامي سأطلب منك تغيير قم delta s , delta ns . يدويا فستجد أنّ قيم Mns , Ms ستبقى ثابتة لأنها نتجت من التحليل وانا قلت في مشاركتي للحصول على قيمها والتأكد يجب قسم التركيبة E12 في مثالك إلى جزأين جزأ يحوي حمولات رأسية سيعطي Mns وجزء يحوي حمولات أفقية سيعطي Ms . 

حتى ال ubc97 عرف 
Ms أنها عزوم نتجت من حمولات تسبب إزاحة جانبية .
Mns انها عزوم نتجت من حمولات لا تسبب إزاحة جانبية .


----------



## egoze (17 يناير 2014)

السبب اكيد في ال model . 
في حال عدم التطابق انتي مجبور ان تاخذ المومنت الي رح يتولد على المبنى نتيجه عدم التطابق و هذا ابيعتمد على و زن المبنى و المسافه بين المركزين ... 
نعم يقوم بسحب مركز الصلابه اذا ما لم يوجد core اخر من الجهه الاخرى او حائط مكافء , حاول تعمل تماثل.


----------



## egoze (17 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندس hisham
من اين ممكن اجد ملف الاعمده في help etabs ارجو ارشادي


----------



## HISHAM" (18 يناير 2014)

egoze قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس hisham
> من اين ممكن اجد ملف الاعمده في help etabs ارجو ارشادي



السلام عليكم أخي ...

افتح قائمة
help <<< Documentation and Tutorials<<< concrete Frame Design


----------



## احمدالغرباوي (20 يناير 2014)

مهندسنا الفاضل / اسامة نوارة
متى ستكمل الدورة إن شاء الله - نقدر انشغالك و ندعو لك بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد السعيد على (21 يناير 2014)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> ولذلك سوف نجد ان الانهيار فى التربه نتيجة الزلازل يحدث فى المبانى المنخفضة الارتفاع كما تم شرح ذلك سابقا فى دورة برنامج السيف مع ملاحظة أن المبنى سليم انشائيا اى لم يحدث انهيار فى الاعمده أو الكمرات او البلاطات وهذا ما يتوافق مع ماذكره الكود وكما يظهر فى الصور التاليه والتى توضح أن هذه الظاهره تحدث للمبانى التى ارتفاعها 3الى4 ادوار وهى ظاهرة الرنيين
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (22 يناير 2014)

هل الأعمده المزروعه والأعمده المنتهيه لها تأثير علي المبني من حيث المقاومه 
وكيف يتم تمثيلها علي برنامج الايتابس 
بمعني لو فيه عمود هينتهي ف الدور الثالث وعمود أخر سيحل محله ولكن علي بعد 2.00 منه فكيف يكون تمثيله 
؟ ؟ ؟


----------



## hema81 (30 يناير 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لم نتعود على مثل هذا الغياب عن المنتدى استاذنا العزيز م. أسامه نواره ........ لعل المانع خير
ننتظر استكمال الدوره بشغف 
أعانك الله على اتمام هذا العمل الكبير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى 
*


----------



## محمد السعيد على (31 يناير 2014)

hema81 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> لم نتعود على مثل هذا الغياب عن المنتدى استاذنا العزيز م. أسامه نواره ........ لعل المانع خير
> 
> *


انتم من جيل الجميل .. جيل يعمل من اجل الاخرين وسعادته تاتى من اسعادهم لاتنتظر اى مقابل لانكم تؤدون الواجب وتظنوا فى قرار انفسكم انكم مقصرون ولكن استاذنا الكريم انكم من المبدعين الرائعين وعطاؤكم وعلمكم ينتظره طالب العلم والمعرفه من استاذ محترم فهل تلبى النداء وتكمل المشوار ..جزاكم الله كل الخير
ننتظر استكمال الدوره بشغف 
أعانك الله على اتمام هذا العمل الكبير وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
مع خالص تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## eng tstmgk (2 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abodafer (10 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل وزادك من علمه


----------



## صلاح رجب السيد (11 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## halimk (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عماد25 (12 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً يابشمهندس
وفقك الله


----------



## صلاح رجب السيد (12 فبراير 2014)

اتوجه بالشكر الحااااار لاستاذنا الفاضل / المهندس / اسامة نوارة

عندي سؤال بخصوص ( eccentricity ) للمنشاء في حالة انها اكبر من 5%.
ارجوا ارفاق ملف فيديو توضحيحي لكيفية حسابها علي برنامج الايتاب..وكذلك طريقة حلها...وكذلك اعطائنا فكرة عن عزوم اللي المسوح بها علي المنشاء.

وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## مصطفى كريم (13 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم
كنا عايزين نطمئن على المهدندس اسامة 
ياريت حد يطمنا


----------



## egoze (16 فبراير 2014)

كنها الدوره خلصت يا شباب 
ياريت نعرف لانها فعلا دوره مفيده وقويه جدا جدا


----------



## mohamed_fathy (17 فبراير 2014)

مهندس اسامة بارك الله فيك وفى علمك ارجو المساعده عندى مشكله فى دمج بلاطة السقف بعد التقسيم وعمل الهبوط فى الحمامات اما يتبقى جزئين لا يقبلا الدمج او تصبح الرسمة عبارة عن خطوط مثل المنور حاولت كثيرا لدمج بلاطات السقف ولم اعرف ما السبب ارجو الافاده بارك الله فيكم


----------



## NO3MAN (17 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## agent1001 (20 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على ماتقدمه استاذنا الفاضل : اسامة نواره 

كنت محتاج ضرورى جدا ملف dxf الانشائى على الكاد ان امكن ... وشكر ا لك مرة اخرى يابشمهندس


----------



## *مهندسة* (27 فبراير 2014)

سؤال ضرورى عند تجهيز الملف للتصدير للايتابس 2013 المفروض بنحرك الاعمدة و الشيروول بحيث يكون السنتر لها هو نفسة محور العمود او الوول و لكن اذا كان مش كل الادوار فيها كمر هتكون مراكز الاعمدة مش نفسها ف المنشا بالكامل اذا كان 11 دور مثلا 
فهل هذا سسينتج حل صحيح ما الحل؟؟
و سؤال اخر هل بالامكان عمل كمر خارجى ف الفلات سلاب بعرض 12 سم لان هذا عرض الحيطة المعمارى ام استغنى عن الكمر


----------



## هاني علي 26 (3 مارس 2014)

يارب سهل نبتدي التحميل


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (3 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك بكم


----------



## jameel alkaisi (4 مارس 2014)

[h=2]جزاك الله خيراً[/h]


----------



## jameel alkaisi (4 مارس 2014)

هل هناك محاضرات ناقصة او هذه هي جميع المحاضرات


----------



## بلال بااشا (9 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذه الدورة القيمه لكن لدى مشكله بسيطه وهى رفع ملف 
(مرفق ملف الايتابس المستخدم في الشرح) هل يمكن رفعه من البشمهندسين على 4shared او madiafire​


----------



## walidalmohandes (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم لو المحاضرات تكون اقل حجم لسهولة التحميل


----------



## walidalmohandes (12 مارس 2014)

نرجو الحديث عن ادخال معاملات الزلازل


----------



## walidalmohandes (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم نرجو منكم الحديث عن نمذجة مبنى عالي في ايتابس على القوى الزلزالية وكذلك كيفية معاملات التربة


----------



## walidalmohandes (12 مارس 2014)

الرجاءير من الاحي ان تكون روابط التحميل فعالة لانه في الاحيان لا تكون فعالة وشكرا


----------



## walidalmohandes (12 مارس 2014)

ونريد طرق ادخال معاملات التربة في ساب2000 وايتابس


----------



## walidalmohandes (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم سوال ارجو الاجابة عليه بالسرعة ما امكن معلومات وبيانات الاعمدة وجدران القص عند حساب الحصيرة في السيف ارتفاعاتها مثلا كيف ادخل بياناتها


----------



## anass81 (14 مارس 2014)

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الدعاء لصاحبه


----------



## محمد السعيد على (15 مارس 2014)

يظهر ان برنامج الايتابس له لعنه الايتابس -اذا بدا مهندس متطوع لوجه الله لهذا البرنامج لايستكمل عمله للنهايه ولكن عندما بدا المهندس الفاضل اسامه نواره كنت على يقين ان هذا العمل سيكمل للنهايه مهما كانت الظروف حتى لوكان على فراش الموت ادام الله فى عمره وحفظه .. هناك من الشخصيات المحترمه مازالت موجوده فى الحياه تحب عملها وتتقنه وتقده بكل حب للاخرين وترى السعاده فى قلبها عندما تسارع فى خدمه الاخرين ...
اعذرنى م اسامه لو كنت على فراش الموت ادام الله فى عمرك ستكمل المشوار والا فعلى الدنيا السلام ويرحم الله المخلصين فى هذه الدنيا ...تحياتى


----------



## kimy (15 مارس 2014)

نعم صحيح لا توجد اي دورة في هذا البرنامج واكتملت ولا اعرف لماذا ؟
ونتمنى على المهندس اسامة ان يكمل المشوار بغض النظر عن اية امور اخرى ربما ضايقت المهندس اسامة ولا نعرفها
نتمنى له التوفيق


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (15 مارس 2014)

*
أعتقد أن المهندس القدير/أسامه نواره ليس عنده الوقت الكافى 
ولكن بأمر الله أنا على يقين أنه سيكمل الدوره بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى

أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يجزيه عنا خير الجزاء و أن ينفع بنا وبه وأن يرزقنا وإياه التوفيق والسداد وسعة الرزق والعلم وحسن الفهم وحسن الخلق*​


----------



## juan (25 مارس 2014)

استاذنا الغالي اسامة

أسال الله ان تكون بأفضل حال وان لا يكون الحائل بينك وبيننا سوى المشاغل وعدم اتساع وقتك

أكاد اجزم (مع تقديري الكبير لجهود كافة المهندسين الكبار الافاضل بالمنتدى) ان دورتك هي الأهم والأعلى قيمة بما اعطيته من وقت كبير لتفنيد دقائق الامور العلمية وتحليلها خطوة خطوة،

لك منا كل الشكر والامتنان وبانتظار تشريفكم لاكمال معروفكم


----------



## abu_nazar (26 مارس 2014)

سواء اكتملت الدورة او لم تكتمل فانت يااستاذنا الكبير علم من الاعلام التي تتمنى اي دولة او بلد ان ينتمي اليه نسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يحفظكم من كل مكروه ويحمي شعب مصر وشعب العراق وشعب سوريا من كل مكروه وان يريهم الحق حقا فيتبعوه ويريهم الباطل باطلا فيجتنبوه وتقبل احترامي وتقديري


----------



## مصطفى كريم (27 مارس 2014)

الى استاذنا الغالى مهندس اسامة
بشكرك جدا جدا على هذا المجهود ونتمنى ان تكمل الدورة
لان حضرتك بتصنع جيل من المهندسين فاهم وواعى ويربط بين النظرى والعملى 
نرجوا من حضرتك ان تطمنا عليك
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m.fayad (30 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الفاضل و نتمنى ان حضرتك تكمل الدورة قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## olma (18 أبريل 2014)

الأستاذ الغالى مهندس أسامة
شكرا جدا على هذا المجهود ونتمنى ان تكمل الدورة وأن يتم إعادة تحميل المحاضرة الأولى لأن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## أحمد المرزوقى (19 أبريل 2014)

السادة المهندسين الافاضل
اسمحو لى ان اشارك فى هذه المناقشات المفيدة و الجميلة 
و اقدملكم روابط مراجع مفيده جدا فى مجال المبانى العاليه و دراسة احمال الرياح و الزلازل على المنشأت

المرجع الاول 

wind and earthquake resistant buildings structural analysis and design

الرابط 




http://www.gulfup.com/?B7EbnA



و المرجع الثانى 

Reinforced Concrete Design of Tall Buildings by Bungale S. Taranath.pd


الرابط 






http://www.gulfup.com/?Mp2M9y


----------



## olma (14 يونيو 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> اولا اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبه وبالنسبه لكود الامريكى*ubc97* فسوف نجده مطبق فى غالبيه الدول العربيه فى موضوع الرياح والزلازل لذلك ارى أنه الافضل حاليا
> تقبل تحياتى



الأستاذ الموقر أسامة 
شكرا" جزيلا على محاضراتك وماتقوم به من خدمة جليلة لكل المهندسين ، أرجو من سيادتكم العلم أنه في أبو ظبي بدأ تطبيق كود البناء الدولي ibc2009 وقد تم الاعتماد عليه في عمل كود أبو ظبي الدولي للبناء 2013 الذي سيتم تطبيقه رسميا" في أكتوبر 2014 ،


----------



## olma (14 يونيو 2014)

الزملاء الكرام 
بعد عدة محاولات لم أستطع تحميل المحاضرتين الأولى والثانية ، يرجى من يستطيع إعادة تحميلهما على أي موقع تحميل مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## essam saleh (14 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامه ونرجوا من حضرتك استكمال الدوره واسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى كريم (3 أكتوبر 2014)

نرجو من المهندس اسامة نوارة استكمال الدروة فنحن بأمس الحاجة اليها
وارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء عمل استفتاء على استكمال المهندس نوارة للدورة


----------



## محمد السعيد على (4 أكتوبر 2014)

مهندس / اسامه نواره 
كل عام وانتم بخير . اتمنى من الله لكم دوام الصحه والعافيه . لقد انقطعت عنكم الاخبار ونتمنى ان نطمئن عليكم لان الغياب طال بكم على غير العاده 
نسال الله لكم السلامه والعافيه وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## jameel alkaisi (5 أكتوبر 2014)

يا ريت لو نكملها ونعمل معايرة للبرنامج


----------



## غيث طه (30 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الاخ الاستاذ اسامة المحترم ارجو منك استكمال حل مشكلة ان مقطع الاعمده في الطابق العلوي اكبر من الطابق الارضي 

مع بالغ الشكر والتقدير


----------



## غيث طه (3 نوفمبر 2014)

الاستاذ اسامة المحترم أرجو منك التكلم عن الموضوع الذي سألتك عنه مع بالغ الشكر والتقدير


----------



## zine eddine (3 نوفمبر 2014)

:75:


----------



## zine eddine (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن ملف eurocode لعمل استذنا عليه الشرح...
شكرا مسبقا


----------



## anass81 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم

الموضوع للإغلاق 
سوف يتم فتحه عند طلب المهندس اسامة و رغبته في استكماله


----------

